# Anyone doing a FET in Jan 2014?



## chellelauz

Hey everyone  

Just wondering if anyone else is doing FET in Jan?

Also what are peoples views on natural get and medicated get?


----------



## mg2

Hi there - sounds like we have had a similar journey so far. We also had our first failed IVF in October - it's pretty tough hey? Like yourselves we have 2 frosties waiting, they aren't quite as good as the one we had transfered in October but still good quality (I can't remember the numbers and letters). How are you feeling about the transfer?? I think we are having some tablets to build up the lining but otherwise my Dr says he wants it to be as natural as possible!


----------



## chellelauz

Hello, its great to hear from people in the same situation  


Feel ok about the transfer, its the 2ww thats the worse bit!  We only put one back on our first treatment think we are going with 2 this time! How about u?

Yes our frosties are not quite as good as the first one but still good enough, we are not having anything for the lining just completely natural until day of transfer i think, then it will be pessaries i'm imagining lol


----------



## mg2

Yeah good to chat to others in same situation  we are having both our frosties put back in (assuming they survive the freezing!). They say it doesn't increase the chances by that much but some how it just makes more sense in my head to put two back this time. Lets hope 2014 is the year for us!


----------



## bcbob

Me, hopefully. Mine will be medicated though, should be starting DR late December, then climaval in January once my lining is thin enough. Got 3 frosties left so hoping to have 1 or 2 left to transfer if they survive the thaw. 

Sorry you had a bfn with the last cycle - I had one in September (positive but very low hcg blood result). Good luck with your next cycle   xx


----------



## vickster_77

Hey Lauz, I remember you from the Sept/Oct cycle buddy thread, hope you're doing ok! We'll be doing a natural FET end of Jan as going to have an endo scratch at the end of my Dec cycle. Its all been delayed a month due to our clinics Xmas closure, but I guess it gives me longer to recover nad get my head round trying again!

I had a medicated FET last time and the D/R stage was much harder than in my fresh cycle, hence why were going for natural this time. My cycles are regular and I only had medicated FET last time as I started bleeding a few days after transfer on my fresh cycle. I think if your cycles are OK you'll be fine with natural xxx

Good luck to you & chelle xxx


----------



## wtbam13

Hey, Can I join in? 
Never really read much on FET so not sure exactly how it works. Had by BFN confirmed today, Had 1 grade AA embie transferred in 12 Days ago, started heavy bleeding on 8DP5DT.  Was so hard. Went for bloods yesterday and confirmed BFN today. Im devastated. We have 1 grade BB in ice so we are waiting for my next period to ring clinic to schedule my FET. Hoping my period doesn't take to long to come. My cycles range from 10 - 60 days so who knows. 
So hopefully It will be january sometime that I can go in for my FET. Hoping my embie survives thawing. 
Anyone know they percentage of Embies that survive it? x

Jem

(used to be Murray29, changed username)


----------



## naddie

Evening Ladies, hope you are all well and looking forward to the new year and your new journey. I am doing a natural FET in January, prostap injection on the 23rd of December, I have 4 frosties and hoping to get 2 transferred, hoping they survive the thaw. Doctor tells me I am a good candidate but the success rate at my age isn't good, but I am keeping positive, because why would a wee embie want to implant in a negative body. I am struggling to give up the coffee and diet cola this time round. This is our 3rd go, we were over the moon when our wee boy was born in june following a fresh cycle with icsi treatment.


----------



## Olive18

Hi there ladies, can I join you? 
I'm waiting to start my injections - have my appointment to go through the treatment this time, and collect injections on 23rd Dec, so first injection will be Xmas Eve! Merry Christmas! Lol.

Like you *Vickster* we were hoping to start last month but my cycle would have clashed with the Xmas shutdown, so had to wait another month! I think we were in the June cycle buddies together?

Our last cycle ended in a chemical pregnancy (anyone else hate that expression with a passion too??) But have taken the positives and hoping this time round will happen for us! Last time I had mild OHSS (can only say I'm glad it wasnt bad if that was mild!) I'm hoping that as my body won't have gone through so much stress it will be a good sign for us.

I'm not sure exactly of the timeline and what drugs, but the nurse told me that I'd probably be having transfer on w/b 13th Jan. We are lucky to have plenty of blasts on ice, so having two transferred and if they don't survive the thaw will have back up.

Hoping the fact that I'm so busy on the run up to Xmas will mean the time flies.

Good luck ladies, good to be back in the game and hope 2014 is our year. Xx


----------



## BathBelle

Hi, I'm hoping to start D/R for a FET in January. I'm just waiting for an appointment with my consultant and am hoping he agrees. I've got 3 frosties left, 2 day 5 blasts and 1 day 6 hatching blast.


----------



## Babytinks

Hello everyone,  ill be having fet jan after our failed ivf cycle in sept/oct, I too had a chemical so hoping this time our embie will hang on in there. We have 4 on ice but clinic will only put 1 back.  We did try to do a cycle before xmas but I had a cyst on my ovary so had to delay til jan. Good luck lets hope 2014 is our year, my heart cant take any more negatives. Xx


----------



## naddie

Hi Babytinks, I am down regulating on the 23 rd of December, are you doing natural or medicated? My first go of icsi I had a chemical    then went on to have my son on my second go, so good luck xxx


----------



## Babytinks

Thanks naddie that gives me hope. I am doing a medicated cycle. I have to take estrogen tablets and pegesterone tablets. My af is due on xmas day so hoping it holds off till clinic is open so can get started.


----------



## mg2

Hi everyone! Nice to have a little group going - I'm trying to take it easy and enjoy the fact that I can have a drink or two over Christmas  Sending everyone lots of positive feelings and it will be good to compare experiences and support each other, when the time gets nearer. Xx


----------



## LadyB22

Hi hope you don't mind me jumping in too!
I will starting down reg for my 2nd FET on 31st Dec, I have 5 Frosties left.
Those of you that are doing a medicated FET when are you starting down reg, my other cycles I started day 21 but this time it's day 25? x


----------



## kirst01

Hi

Can I join? I had my 6th IVF the first week of Dec & due to the number of follicles and the fact I was ill with a chest infection & laryngitis they froze my embies. They managed to freeze 4, 3 grade 1 and 1 grade 2, so I am having FET in January. The baseline scan is scheduled for 13th and the final scan the 24th. So nervous but excited too.
Mg2 I am at darlington too!!
2014 will be the year for us all, and we all deserve it


----------



## vickster_77

Olive18, yes I remember you! Had often thought of you when I was having my last FET as to how you were doing, glad to see we'll be cyclong again together and fingers crossed we'll get our sticky BFPs this time round!!

Hello's to everyone else and here's to a flurry of FET BFPs on Jan/Feb 2014!!

Booked in for my endo scratch on 7th Jan for FET end of Jan. Can't wait to see the back of 2013 now and start a fresh in the New Year!!!


----------



## slb628

Hi Ladies
This is my third and final medicated FET - started DR today
So I'm here with you all
Best of luck to us all
X x x


----------



## naddie

slb628 how long does the medicated FET take from DR to final outcome? did you get any bfp with your fet? I had my DR on Monday, but I am having a natural FET. Good luck with your journey.


----------



## AngeS

Hay everyone, can I join you please. I'm starting my medicated fet January. I've been put on bruserelin injections from day 21 then il start patches 2 weeks after. Is anyone else on a similar protocol. I had my first cycle sept 13 which resulted in bfn I now have 10 frozen embryos at hammersmith xx


----------



## Babytinks

Had my scan today and started my progynova tablets. Got to go back in 2 weeks to see if lining is thick enough. I hope I don't get side effects with the tablets, has anyone else been on these?


----------



## kellyjohnson

Hi there
im having my teach on fridah to start my fet cycle
we have 2 day 3 frozen and having both transferred 
fresh unsuccessful was in october and worried symtoms will be the same. Would love some help and support with other ladies in the same situation xx


----------



## AngeS

Hi kellyjohnson, I wish I was able to have 2 put back but due to age and being nhs they won't consider it. I had a failed icis in sept 13 and I'm worried the outcome will be the same too. Are you having a medicated or natural cycle 
Ange x


----------



## wtbam13

Hey Girlies, 
Hope your all doing well, I was just told to wait until next period then to call. So Im thinking maybe they won't use this cycle.  Hope so though. No idea if I will be natural or medicated cycle, less meds the better though. Had awful headaches on the Suprecur and menopur. Anyone else been told to wait for next period? I started spotting on the 21st, like one spit a day for 4 days, then just pinkish wee. (sorry tmi) Now today there is a little more blood, so If its still there tomorrow I will class today as my first day. 
Anyone know when Id be looking to start FET if today is my CD1? 
xx


----------



## slb628

Hi Naddie - think it's about 3-4 weeks in total - no BFP's on FET for me yet - tried 1 natural but I didn't naturally ovulate so it was all too late
The 2nd was medicated but no joy
My DR is ongoing until AF comes then I start the pills
Babytinks - I did sniffing last cycle but no side effects but as they ran out and left me in a panic have gone for injections this time
Think the advice is for us all to drink lots of water - maybe that helps?
Maybe all this is just what we all accept in the hope that whatever protocol we follow gives us what we all want at the end?!  
Every clinic and even Dr does it a different way which is what makes it all so confusing for us - as we're in their hands 
Fingers crossed for everyone x x x


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

Hope you all had a good Christmas.

AF has arrived and I have a meeting tomorrow with my consultant to discuss my last mmc. I'm hoping he's going to let me start again straight away and skip D/R rather than wait until day 21. 

WTBAM, it depends on what protocol your clinic is using as to when you will start. 

Babytinks, I've had progynova before. I don't recall any bad side effects. 

Xxx


----------



## grovecottage

Hi girls, hope you don't mind me joining. I am due to have fet with my jan cycle. But the clinic want to natural fet? Does anyone have any info on this. Not sure about the success rates?
Hope you all had a lovely Christmas
Xx


----------



## Babytinks

I seem to have a constant headache with these progynova  hope it doesn't get worse the more I take. Im taking 2 in morning and 2 in the eve, wonder if it would be better to take all at night?


----------



## Olive18

Hi ladies, hope you all had a good Xmas.

Seeing all my friends with babies at Christmas, having such a magical time makes me want this sooo much. I hope next Xmas we will all be joining in with our baby's first Xmas.

I started my buserelin on Xmas eve, have to wait and call the clinic with my bleed and they will book in my scan and when to start on progynova tablets.

We've got 4 blasts frozen, and 6 D1 embies frozen, and they said I would have 2 back this time, so I just assumed that 2 of the blasts would be put back. 
Apparently they would have to defrost all four blasts, and put back two of them, and if there are any other survivors they can't be refrozen so would be wasted. 
They also said that we could use the day one's instead, but again all 6 would have to be defrosted and whatever is left would perish. 
So basically from 10 embies we have only 2 go's left... I felt a bit disappointed with that, silly really but I just thought with that amount we'd have a fair few try's left.

Anyway, hopefully we will only need another go, fingers crossed 2014 is our year.

My birthday is on 18th Jan, and hubby and I are going to London on 19th, so lots to look forward to and keep my mind occupied! Aswell as hopefully making the time go quickly!

*Bathbelle* good luck for your meeting tomorrow xx

*WTBAM* just to give you an idea for medicated - I started buserelin on D21, need to wait for period to come - hopefully by D28-30? Then I bleed for three days, and go for a scan, and start on progynova for 10 days, then (I'm not so sure about this bit) I think I would have transfer 5 days after.

*babytinks* hope the headaches ease off for you, xx


----------



## Flipsy

Please may I join you ladies?

We're having natural FET end of January. We currently have 9 day 1 embryos in the freezer gained my donor sperm & donor eggs.

We need a medicated cycle previous with different donor & I was so ill at ET, they aren't sure whether I got a virus (I'm never ill) or a reaction to drugs that's why everything was frozen on Day 1 this time.

*olive18* - we were told that if we defrosted them all & got blasts left over (here's hoping) they could re freeze.

Not sure at the moment if they'll defrost all 9. Have a scratch on the 9th January.

2014 is our year ladies xx


----------



## BathBelle

Welcome flipsy.

Olive, I've had several embryos refrozen, one has been defrosted and refrozen twice. Have your clinic suggested why you can't refreeze? Also most clinics store in straws of two so if you only want to take two out at a time it shouldn't be an issue! Maybe worth asking them as you don't want to waste your precious embies. They may however suggest that you defrost all of your d1 embies and see how they develop so they can put the best two back but they should be able to refreeze the ones you don't transfer.

Xxx


----------



## BabyDancing14

Hey, mind if I join you?

I'm 28 and hubby is 33yrs old. I have alot of scarring to my tubes as I had alot of abdominal surgery as a baby. I've also had other surgeries throughout life, including radiotherapy, so we was referred to the clinic after 2yrs of trying naturally. 

I had IVF with ICSI in September '13 and achieved 5 blastocysts. We transferred 1 grade 5AA but I bled 3 days after transfer. 

I am now on FET #1- process as follows:
20/12/13: Start Norethisterone, stop 15/1/14
16/1/14: Start Buserelin, stop 3/2/13
20/1/14: Scan- Start Progynova
29/1/14: Scan
x2 embie transfer est: 3/4 Feb '14- start Gestone injections and Cyclogest pessaries

I am excited about this cycle but you just never know what's going to happen do you. 

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## danceintherain

Hi everyone

Hope it's ok to jump on here. I'm doing a natural FET cycle over the next few weeks. Planning to have my last two frosties put back, so hopefully one will stick! 

My consultant told me that in our case there would be no difference in success rates between natural and medicated FET so we're going the natural route (just using progesterone pessaries after ovulation). 

Olive - that sounds so disappointing, just seems so wasteful that the clinic defrost embryos that won't be used. Our clinic offer a 'progressive thaw' where just one embyro is thawed at a time. It must work differently depending on which clinic you're at. 

Babydancing - welcome and good luck, fingers crossed for you. 

Good luck everyone   x


----------



## Olive18

Hi ladies,

Thanks for your replies regarding the refreezing... I must admit when the nurse told me at my teach that that would be the case half of me thought surely not?!  When the first attempt failed, my consultant said that we would put back two next time - they'd take out two frosties, if one or both didn't survive the thaw we would take more out.  That sounds more logical, maybe the nurse we spoke to at my teach got it wrong.  She did say that we could have a chat with the embryologist when we go in for my first scan, so hopefully that will shed more light.  It is frustrating that the process is so different from one clinic to another.  

I felt like having 10 frosties gave us a bit of breathing space - a few more goes before having to do the whole process all over again (and not to mention a big difference in the price).  So was disappointed to hear that we only have potentially two tries under our belt. 

Hi Flipsy, we are also using donor sperm, good luck with your frosties.

Hi babydancing14 and danceintherain... Lots of dancing on this thread!  Good luck with your cycles. 

I'm a week into the buserelin now, so waiting for AF to show!! 

Speak soon! Xx


----------



## Vickb85

Hiya
This is my first post so hope I'm doing it right. 

Can I join in? I'm starting DR on Friday. This is my 2nd FET. We've got 4 day 3 and 2 day 5s left. 

Had a rather traumatic year and can't wait to start fresh. 

Best of luck to you all!!   

XxxX


----------



## emz2402

Hi hope you don't mind me joining.

Had a failed ICSI Sept/Oct time, was due to start FET before Xmas but because my period was 2 weeks overdue missed the cut off point with my clinic being closed over Xmas. So period due this week and then I start the HRT tablets for 2 weeks to thicken my lining.

xxx


----------



## Barbee01

Hi Ladies,
Can I join you please? This our our 6th cycle so beginning to feel a bit like an IVF veteran (not only because of my age...).
Last cycle was in October-Medicated FET. Unfortunately BFN so starting a natural FET. Baseline scan next Monday then can't believe all a do is track my cycle and in it goes 5 days after I ovulate. All seems a bit 'easy' in comparison to injections, pills etc.  
Hey ho.  I wish all you ladies all the best with this cycle. Lots of PMA   and   As you all deserve it for being such strong brave ladies.

Emma x


----------



## Olive18

Morning everyone, and Happy New Year!

Welcome to the newbies!

*vickb85* good luck for your cycle! Have you decided which embies you will be using? And which did you use last time?

*emz2402* I was in a similar position in November - my consultant was away for three weeks in December so by the time id have been ready for ET she'd have been off, so we had to delay treatment. I was so gutted, but then had to think "it's only another month!" Feels like ages when you just want to get on with it though doesn't it? Good luck honey, x

*barbee* the idea of a natural cycle is really appealing, it was never discussed with us, I've gone along with what they advise. I think I'd consider it if we had to go through another cycle.

AFM... Waiting for AF to arrive! Should be any day now. I had the mother of all headaches yesterday, which I put down to the drugs. Today im spending the last day before back to work chillin out, I'm not sure what to do about having any time off or not this time round. What do you all plan to do?


----------



## BabyDancing14

I am planning to take time off maybe one week before transfer and another two from transfer onwards. I have quite a stressful job and don't want it to affect my chances. x


----------



## Olive18

I think that's wise, you definitely don't want stress whilst you're going through it all.  I keep changing my mind - I planned to keep working, but now I feel I should take a little time off.  I get 6 days "fertility leave" allowance through work so would be silly not to take it, but the management has completely changed at work recently and I feel really uncomfortable talking to my manager about it.
I think I'll wait until I have dates confirmed and make my mind up...


----------



## Barbee01

Thank you for the welcome ladies.
Re: working I've tried all options not working before/not working afterwards/working before and working afterwards. I really think it depends on what's right for you and what enables you to have the best PMA.  Some you time is the most important thing you can do in my own opinion (would be great of I listened to my own advice...).
Do whatever makes you feel right.


----------



## emz2402

I was off for two weeks during my 2ww with my ICSI but that wasn't through choice I had mild OHSS an it felt like the longest 2 weeks ever. I plan on taking a couple of days off after transfer then going back into work, it'll keep me occupied xxx


----------



## mg2

Hi everyone - wishing you all the best for this cycle! I have just got my period today - whoo! My clinic aren't open until tomorrow, so ill give them a call and book in for my baseline scan. Then i think i have to start taking some tablets to build up my lining? anyone else on those? Exciting start to 2014! Fingers crossed for us all - happy new year!


----------



## Babytinks

mg2 said:


> Hi everyone - wishing you all the best for this cycle! I have just got my period today - whoo! My clinic aren't open until tomorrow, so ill give them a call and book in for my baseline scan. Then i think i have to start taking some tablets to build up my lining? anyone else on those? Exciting start to 2014! Fingers crossed for us all - happy new year!


Im on progynova 8mg (4 tablets) a day for 2 weeks then back in for a scan. If lining is ok then transfer will be 5 days after then. Good luck with your cycle xx


----------



## Olive18

*Emz* I was the same too, if it was mild, god help me if it had been bad! So the decision was really taken out of my hands - I couldn't have worked if I wanted to.

*barbee* you're right - we can't underestimate the power of PMA. I have positive and negative days, I just try not to let those doubts creep in!

I think I will do my best to get ahead at work, so I don't feel guilty being off, and take a few days. It's my birthday Jan 18th and we are going to London for a couple of days, which I think will be just before transfer, so I could take the rest of the week off.

*mg2* yay to AF! I wanted mine to come today so I can call the clinic tomorrow...there's still time! I will also be taking tablets - progynova. I think they told me my baseline scan will be 3 days after my period comes.


----------



## leeloupix

Hi can I join you all? I am due to have a FET using my partners embryos next week! I am so anxious and worried they wont thaw.  We have three day 2 FE and they want to take them to day 5 before putting them back.  I should ovulate next Tuesday.  Does anyone have any advice on the best things to eat ect.  I have given up caffeine and alcohol and chocolate! 

xxx


----------



## mg2

Thanks for the info on the meds babytinks - that rings a bell now you have said it. It seems like so long since I was in the clinic! Good luck with your cycle too!!

Olive18 - I hope your AF comes soon!! Xx


----------



## emz2402

I'll be on the same babytinks just need this period to arrive, due today!! Have been getting a few symtoms but still nothing yet, fingers crossed it isn't 2 weeks overdue like last time! Xxx


----------



## slb628

Also still waiting for AF to arrive and due today ... Typical!!
And whole heartedly agree we all need to stay positive and try not to worry -  which is clearly easier said than done.
Happy New Year - here's to lots of BFP's x x x


----------



## danceintherain

Leeloupix - regarding what to eat, for a FET I'd include beetroot, oily fish, omega 3 eggs (for blood flow to the uterus). Many women also eat Brazil nuts for extra selenium for the uterine lining too. A good multivitamin and mineral formula is also useful. So long as you're getting plenty of fruit and veg and lean protein then you can't really go wrong! 

AFM, i'm on day 13 of a natural cycle at the moment, waiting for ovulation so I can finalise my transfer date. Got landed with a student nurse at the clinic today who needed to practice taking blood, so now have two very bruised arms!


----------



## Olive18

Hi Ladies!

We spend most of our lives not wanting AF, and when we're waiting for it..... WHERE IS IT!! Lol. I feel like I'm way overdue, but i'm actually only on day 30, so I'm not really - it's because I'm waiting for it to come it feels like ages!

I'm getting major mood swings, which currently consist of me just crying at everything!! Poor DH doesn't know what to do with me! The cat scratched me this morning and I cried.... It wasn't even that bad....   Oh I wish I could press the fast forward button!!

*danceintherain* - how does it work on your natural cycle, do they monitor your bloods to know when you're ovulating and to set your transfer date?

Hope everyone else is doing ok? xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Hi can I join you? Just confirmed today that I'll be having my FET this month.  Only got the 1 frostie so hoping he thaws out ok. My cycle will be a natural one, so I just need to start  testing for ovulation in about a weeks time.


----------



## mg2

Olive18 - I know how you feel I was dying for my period to come on time in December because then I could have done my FET then, but it was a week late and I had to wait a month. It will come soon I am sure! 

Hi wibble-wobble welcome to our thred all the best with your cycle! 

I had my day 3 scan today and started taking the pills 4 times a day. Next scan on the 13th.


----------



## emz2402

Hi, finally my period has arrived only 2 days late, a big improvement compared to last time when it was 2 weeks late! I'm now on Climaval 3 times a day for two weeks, I have my scan on the 17th. These two weeks are going to be long!! 

xxx


----------



## naddie

Emz you and I are on the same dates then, I think, I started my tabs today 3x2mg. scan booked for the 17th also   are you taking your tablets at staggered times, or I one go, my nurse told me to take them all at one time, which is probably a good idea. Good luck with your journey and keep me posted. I hope there is no major side effects with these tabs, hubbie said hes moving out for 3 weeks, lol xxxx


----------



## emz2402

Hi Naddie, it's good to have someone on the same dates so we can compare notes. I'm taking the tablets staggered throughout the day but I don't suppose it matters. I'm hoping I don't have any side effects as it's tough enough emotionally, which hospital are you at? xxx


----------



## naddie

I'm at the Nuffield in Glasgow, where are you having your treatment? How many embies do you have and how many are you planning on transferring? xx


----------



## kmj88

Hi everyone, I'm at Nuffield in Woking and have an FET planned for 20th all being well. I've only got one frostie - it was a day 5 blastocyst of reasonable quality (although I'm sure that doesn't make a difference)! I'm due to increase to 3 tablets a day on Monday and my nurse suggested taking them staggered with meals as some people experience sickness with them. My phone has so many reminders on it per day! 
Look forward to seeing lots of BFP's on here!!
Xx


----------



## emz2402

I'm at the Queen Elizabeth hospital in Gateshead, I have three on ice so hoping I can put 2 back in. I have two good quality and one okay quality so fingers crossed this time! How about you how many are you hoping to transfer? xxx


----------



## Barbee01

Welcome Kmj88 and Wibble-wobble. I too only have one frosty left (our last NHS freebie). Like you   It defrosts ok. Our last frosty in Oct 13 defrosted well and it was from the same batch so fingers crossed.
Also a natural cycle like you Wibble -wobble and dance in the rain.All seems a bit odd without my alarm going off on my phone in the middle of meetings reminding me to take more tablets. 
On day 7 of natural cycle and off for my scan in Monday. Here's hoping! 
 for our only embies.

Hope the pill popping is going ok Naddie, emz2402 and Babytinks.

Olive18- how's those mood swings? Hope you had a good few days.

Mg2-any news in your baseline scan?

Danceintherain - hope you aren't too bruised after your pin cushion incident.

Leeloupix - I'm doing the best I can giving all the nonsense eating over Christmas. I'll be doing my Brazil nut challenge. I sneakily buy the ones with yoghurt around them. The way I look at it is that if it makes me feel better and happier then so be it.

Sending lots and lots of       Your way to maintain that PMA!

Em x


----------



## mg2

Hi Barbee01 - baseline scan was good and I am now officially on the cycle! Phew! I am taking two tablets in the morning and two at night. I really hope your frostie thaws well for you this time too!!! 

I really hope everyone's frosties thaw no matter how many we have - it only takes one right? Gosh that will be a nerve wracking time, waiting to hear that news.

CMJ88 - I agree I am hoping for lots of BFP on here too!


----------



## danceintherain

Olive - yes that's right, bloods to check LH and a scan to check lining and follicle size every other day from day 10. Once LH surge is detected then I get a date for transfer. No drugs needed apart from progesterone pessaries after ovulation. 

Signed our consent form yesterday. We've only had single embryo transfers up till now, but going for two this time. 

Mg2 - congrats on starting your cycle officially! Good luck! 

Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## Olive18

Hi Ladies!

Hope you're all ok and having a good weekend.

Danceintherain - that sounds like you must be close to transfer then? Good luck for your TWO frosties!  

Barbee - good luck for your scan tomorrow!  The mood swings are ok this weekend thanks hun!  I think because I've had a quiet one and chilled out.  Had a few hot flushes though!  I have to say the idea of a natural cycle is very appealing! 

mg2 - glad your baseline scan went well - which tablets are you on?  I agree too - it only takes one! Fingers crossed for us all!

kmj88 - welcome hun, I hope you're getting on ok with the tablets, which are you on? Do they have any side effects?

Naddie - I think my hubby is already wishing he'd moved out... so hope i don't get any worse! Hope all is ok with you so far?

Wibblewobble - welcome too! 

I'm STILL waiting for my period.... I'm getting a bit concerned now, i think i have to call if it's not come in 14 days, which will be Tuesday.  I keep having twinges, so I'm sure its on the way and just making me wait!!!

Yesterday I bought brazil nuts, pineapple and fish.  I don't like any of it, but I'm willing to try anything!

Does anyone else feel like it's going really slow this time? I thought it would go faster but it's dragging!!

Have a good week everyone, lots of positive thoughts coming your way! xxx


----------



## Barbee01

I though it was just me and time going slowly.  Thought I was going mad .
Think we all want this so much that we just want to press fast forward.

I'm having a nightmare purchasing brazil nuts post Christmas.  Where is everyone buying theirs?  Also pineapple wise are you buying whole or pieces? Fresh, frozen or tinned?  Oooo... One last question, when is everyone starting their eating of these things?  Before or after ET? 

Glad things are beginning to move for everyone...Including your twinges Olive18.

AFM-I'm uber excited this time.  Really positive, which has been a change from my last cycle.  Close friends announced that they we expecting after an IVF cycle recently so it's proof it does work.

Sending  lots of    to you all xxx


----------



## danceintherain

Hi everyone

barbee - I'd say best to introduce the diet side of things as early as possible, certainly no harm in doing so! I think pineapple is best fresh, and it's the core that contains the most bromelain. Glad you're feeling positive - I also have higher hopes for this cycle for some reason, maybe it's a new year thing!

olive - yes, I'm close to transfer, in fact I got my transfer date today - it's this Saturday! 

A couple of quick questions from me. I was wondering how many embryos everyone is having transferred? I'm going for two this time, but am starting to second guess myself as my consultant is so against it  

I've also now been put on Clexane injections starting in a couple of days. Has anyone done these before?


----------



## Olive18

Hi all,

The period has finally landed!!!!! I'm booked in for scan on Wed.  I'm a bit nervous as I'll still be bleeding then, isn't that a bit gross? Sorry - TMI.

Danceintherain - I'm also putting two back this time, but also like you the closer I get the more I'm questioning if I'm doing the right thing.  I think consultants will always be against it because of their aim for a single pregnancy, but with 2 theres more chance of success surely!?  I have a friend who had two transferred on her second IVF, she got a BFP, but a few weeks in started to bleed, but only lost one - she now has a beautiful baby boy.  If your gut instinct told you to transfer two, go for it - you don't want to look back and regret it.
Eeeek - Saturday is transfer day! You will have finished your 2ww before I even get to transfer i think! Hope the time flies!

Barbee - I've started eating all the rank food now, I also think the sooner the better!  I've cheated though and having tinned pineapple. I don't actually know what's in all the foods that makes it work, I'm just doing what everyone else seems to be doing!  Lol!!  I got my Brazil nuts from Asda, and noticed they had some in poundland at the weekend too, hope you find some.  Love your PMA!  I'm up and down, but seem to have IVF permanently on the brain.  I managed a whole hour not thinking about it last night while CBB was on... Obsessed!!

Hope everyone else is good? 
xx


----------



## naddie

Evening Ladies  

Wahoo Olive18, congrats on the arrival of your AF, I always disliked the scan during AF but that's good, it shows your lining is thinning out.

Danceintherain, that's fab news you have your transfer date, you must be so excited.

Mg2, how are you finding taking the tabs, I am taking 3 in the morning but they are giving me a total head ache  

Barbee, how did you get on with your scan today?

I am hoping to get 2 embies transferred, I have 4, so hopefully I will get 2 decent ones. My last treatment I had 2 embies transferred and carried twins for 12 weeks, sadly I lost one at that stage, I asked my consultant if he would transfer 3 this go, just to give us the maximum chance of one baby, but he told me with my previous pregnancy, that if one attaches then its more than likely the 3 would, but not necessarily mean we would get 3 healthy children. 

Hope everyone else is doing well  xxx


----------



## msparos

Hi everyone,

I'm hoping to get started in January aswell!! EEEEKKK!! I've had a rough ride with a history of cancer and various auto immune problems. I have 5 Frosties on ice and I've been given the go ahead by all my doctors to start this month. AMAZING!!

I turn 41 tomorrow and I have my nurse appt this Thursday to get started.....YIKES!! I'm well at the moment and have been in remission 18 months. I'm on immune suppressants and steroids but fingers crossed with the monitoring everything will be ok. I know I'm very lucky to be here and having  the opportunity to start/have IVF. 

So I'M READY I guess! Good luck to you all. I'm going to buy some brazil nuts to snack on. 

Let's hope this is our year!?

Keep smiling everyone!!


----------



## wibble-wobble

Thank you for the welcomes. 

Welcome to Msparos good luck with your cycle.

I'm off work this week and practically dying of boredom. I don't start testing for ovulation until Friday and I have nothing to do between then and now. I know if I wasn't doing my cycle I wouldn't be feeling as bored as I am now. This is so different to going through the fresh cycle, I almost feel like a fraud saying I'm having treatment when all I'm doing is peeing on sticks for around a week and then opening my legs for the nice lady to insert a tube.

So when is everyone having their transfers? Mine should be around the 20th all being well, I only have the one frostie and I've read some really negative stories from people with just 1. The way I look at it though is even though the odds are low I stand a much better chance this way than I ever will naturally and that's good enough for me


----------



## mg2

Hi everyone - first day back at work today, that was a shock!I am on progynova olive18 i take 2 in the morning and 2 at night. Glad your period finally came   Naddie I have had some mild headaches actually but I hadn't realised it could have been caused by them! Hopefully our bodies will get more used to them and the headaches will fade. 

danceintherain - we have two day 5 blasts on ice so if they both thaw ok we are going to put both back - our Dr tried to persuade us for one but he didn't need too much persuading to let us put two back (all being well!) it just makes more sense in my mind, we had a 1AA day 5 blast put in on our fresh cycle and it didn't take so hoping with two one will take. 

Wibble-wobble - there doesn't seems to be any reason with all of this, from what I have read on here, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. Wishing you the best for your transfer!!! It only takes one! 
Welcome MSPAROS!! Good luck with everything!


----------



## danceintherain

Olive- good luck with your first scan tomorrow, bet you're glad to get started on the next stage! 

Mg2, naddie - hope your headaches relent a bit x 

Welcome msparos and happy birthday for tomorrow  

Wibblewobble - fingers crossed for your transfer on the 20th. Mine is this Saturday. 


It looks like quite a few of us are having two back! Am feeling more confident about my decision now, we only have two frosties left so hopefully they will both thaw ok and give me an improved chance this time round. 

X


----------



## leeloupix

Hello everyone I have just got my lovely happy face on the ovulation sticks! I had a scan today and my follicle and lining are looking fine so two lovely embies are going to be transferred.  If I got the happy face tonight does anyone know if the embies are put in on Saturday or Sunday? They are day 2 ones.  I have been eating the lovely brazil nuts but have read mixed reports on the pineapple.  The clinic have convinced us to go for the glue, has anyone else used it or thinking of having it?  xx


----------



## LadyB22

Hi I posted on here a while ago but haven't been on since. Good luck to everyone starting or during treatment! I started DR 31st Dec so will prob have transfer beginning of Feb, I'm at St Marys Manchester. We decided to have 1 of our 5 Frosties replaced and if need be try 2 next time! I have also heard mixed info on pineapple and I had it last time so giving it a miss this go! I also feel an emotional wreck this time much worse than my other cycles!! x


----------



## BT

Hi, I'd like to join this thread if I can.
Good luck for everyone going through their journeys.
wibble-wobble you have made me chuckle already with peeing on stick then opening your legs, it is very glamourous isn't it.
My clinic said that success rate is the same btw medicated and natural cycles it is just what suits you best. If you have regular cycles then natural can be best I expect. I am pretty regular but I feel that at my age time is of the essence and it is possible that on a natural cycle you might be due for transfer over the weekend and my clinic won't do that so you would have to wait another month. I couldn't bear that after already having to wait over xmas so I'm going for medicated.
This is my first FET having had a failed ICSI in Sept. I have 2 frosties but unhelpfully they are at different stages so will probably just have to go for a single transfer and hope the thaw goes well   
I have had down reg injection so just waiting for AF and due for a scan on 17th, fingers crossed all will be well.
Really hoping everyone gets on well and I can't wait to hear how everyone gets on


----------



## Babytinks

Morning all hope everyone is ok.

Been for my scan and I have another week of taking the progynova urgh, bit disappointing but hey ho. My lining is 6.6 & needs to be 8. Nurse said that they may want to up my dose to 5 tablets a day but when I mentioned the palpitations she said they probably won't. So another long week ahead  time seems to drag when you're going through treatment.


----------



## kmj88

Hi Babytinks - I second that. I seem to have been on this treatment forever (well since 14th Dec)! I've got my scan on Monday and am praying for over 8!
Hopefully it'll all be worth it in the end! x


----------



## wibble-wobble

I really feel for those of you that have been taking meds for weeks. I'm finding time is almost at a stand still just doing a natural cycle. So far I'm 10 days in I got so fed up of doing nothing that I started testing for ovulation a day early.

I obviously knew nothing was going to be smiling at me just yet my cycles are between 28 and 32 days long. I wont see anything for atleast another 4 days.I just wanted something to do, it doesn't feel like I'm doing anything just waiting.


----------



## msparos

Hi everyone,

thanks for letting me join in. Pleased your all doing well. I turned the grand age of 41 this week! Yikes.. I feel 31 if I'm honest! I still want to have a second trip to Ibiza some time soon.. lol! With or without kids!  

So I had an appt with my nurse yesterday and everything is starting!!! Exciting!! I have had 12 months of various appts with all my doctors to decided what would happen etc. I'm also nearly at my 2 year anniversary of my cancer diagnosis so for all of this to happen over the next 6 weeks is fantastic! (fingers crossed!)

Just reading over all your posts and everything is starting to make sense now. I spent 2 hours yesterday going over my history, notes, plan of action and all the meds. My period is due next week. The scanned me quickly yesterday and weirdly I have one active ovary after chemo so I'm a little chuffed with myself. I could maybe even try and do another egg collection again if the FET doesn't work at all with the 5 that I have. My embryos were frozen in March 2012 and we have decided to thaw 2 to start and then keep the other 3 for a later date.

Have a great weekend and lets hope we have some good news soon!!

xx


----------



## danceintherain

Leeloupix - the embryo glue might help and certainly won't do any harm. Hope it works for you! It's difficult to decide which interventions to go with isn't it? we tried the glue last time, tho it didn't work for us unfortunately. This time we're doing an endo scratch and I'm also taking clexane, both might help implantation. 

Afm - transfer is this afternoon! Fingers crossed that both our frosties thaw


----------



## msparos

Good luck danceintherain!!!! I have everything crossed! X


----------



## Babytinks

Good luck dancingintherain fingers crossed u will be reunited with your snow baby later xx


----------



## mg2

Dancingintherain - best if luck for your transfer today!! You will be on the 2ww soon! 

Morning ladies - today I woke up and realised that last night I didn't take my progynova! Ops! Trying to stay chilled about it. I am going to take the two I missed last night in a couple of hours to catch up. Silly mistake - have set an evening alarm now! Hope it doesn't affect anything?! Only my scan on Monday will tell I guess! 

How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## danceintherain

Thanks for your well wishes everyone, my transfer yesterday went fine, two frosties back where they should be! Testing on the 22nd, so the long wait begins  

Mg2 - don't worry about missing a progynova, there would still be plenty in your system from the previous morning as the half life is more than 24 hours anyway. Good luck for your scan tomorrow. 

Hope everyone is doing well with jabs, scans, Brazil munching and waiting! X


----------



## Babytinks

Great news dancintherain, are you going back to work tomorrow or having a few days off? My transfer is looking like it could be a Mon so contemplating how much time to have off. Xx


----------



## Barbee01

Glad all went well Dancingintherain. Hope you've got lots to keep your brain from going  during the 2WW.
Got the smiling face for Lh surge ( this natural cycle stuff is weird)  on Friday night so been given this Friday for ET of our last ice baby. Just have to   That it defrosts ok. Last one did eventually. Here's hoping!  
At least it being on a Friday means I get the weekend to chill a bit. Might go for a few walks to keep everything moving.
Mg2-they said that you could take the tablets all in one go for the day for us so in sure you can play catch up.
msparos- welcome! So excited that the journey has begun for you.
Kmj88-good luck with the scan tomorrow. Lots of    Lining thoughts coming your way.
Hope everyone else is bobbing along ok.
Looking forward to hearing more updates.
Lots of     To you all xxx
Emma x


----------



## wibble-wobble

Barbee is it the cb digital dual hormone tests your using? I only ask because im using the same I had a solid smile yesterday but didn't get any highs before it. I thought it was kinda weird, ive got 2 of them todays test was a flashing smiley. I'm confused


----------



## danceintherain

Baby tinks - yes back at work tomorrow, I've felt pretty good on my frozen cycles physically so happy to carry on as normal. My fresh cycle I took a week off, as really felt I needed that!  I'd say do whatever makes you feel happiest and healthiest after transfer whether that's straight back to work or feet up on the sofa  

Barbee - hurray you got your surge! Not long to go now! 

X


----------



## kmj88

Hi everyone, hope you all had good weekends.

Thanks Barbee01 - I had my scan this morning and lining is 13 so that means a transfer next Monday if the frosty thaws ok. Fingers crossed it does as I only have one!

babytinks - my transfer will also be a Monday and I'm just taking the Monday and Tuesday off. I've done various scenario's in the past and I honestly don't think it makes a difference - it's all down to how you feel about it yourself. I personally just like the idea of having the house to myself and doing what I want all day long!!

KJ xx


----------



## naddie

Morning ladies  

well done with getting your transfer date kmj88. What stage are your embryos at just now? Good luck with the thaw, we get over one hurdle to face another  

danceintherain- congrats on your transfer, how are you feeling, are you feeling any different at all, mind be taking things easy, will you be tempted to test before your odt?

Babytinks- how have you been feeling with the tablets of lately, are you still getting the palpitations? Scan on Friday for me also, hoping its all good for both of us  

Barbee- its gona be a long week for you till transfer hope its a quick one, good luck for it  

Wibble wobble- are you any the wiser with your ovulation kit smiles? have you any idea when you'll have transfer?

Hope everyone else is doing good and keeping positive


----------



## mg2

Hi everyone! 

KMj88 - well done on getting your transfer booked in. I had my scan today too and all is well with me Dr Ashour said, 'you are ready' in his typically ambiguous way (progynova hiccup didn't seem to have had negative affect so thanks for your advice ladies, made me feel better)!  So my transfer date is 21st January. Exciting and scary times for us all!! Wishing everyone luck with their scans etc. oh and I get to start taking the lovely 'bum bullets' from Thursday - really not a fan of those little guys!!

Hope 2ww goes quick Dancingintherain. 

Xx


----------



## naddie

Well done mg2, you made me lol there, with the 'bum bullets'   

You must be so excited, wot stage are you embies at just now and how many are you transferring? xxx


----------



## mg2

Hi naddie - glad I gave you a giggle, they are horrid though aren't they! 

We have two 5 day blasts on ice and hoping to transfer them both if they thaw ok. We did a fresh cycle in October and that embryo was top quality 1AA (which is the best at our clinic). All I can remember is that these two were good but not as good as the one we used for the fresh. So like 1ab and 2AA or something - not that I know what on earth that means!! Will be nervous to find out how they do after the thaw. It's weird in some ways I preferred the IVF cycle as there was always something going on - whereas with this one it's just a waiting game!!

How are you getting on?


----------



## Babytinks

Kmj- how exciting that u have a transfer date! I my have transfer same day as u but depends on scan fri.

Naddie- I didnt feel that great yesterday & have a bit of a headache today but it's not too bad. I am still having the palpitations on and off. Lets hope Fridays scan is good news for both of us. Do u know when ur transfer will be?

Mg- bum bullets lol that did make me giggle. I am not looking forward to starting mine as it makes me constipated, although I don't put them up my bum 

Hope everyone is ok, I hate all this waiting, Its totally different to a fresh cycle. Easier on the body but harder on the mind xx


----------



## kmj88

I have to say that doing the FET doesn't really feel like a real cycle.
I have one day 5 blast 4AB frosty (in my clinic 5 is the best quality, so a 4 is good)

Bum bullets start tomorrow night for me - hate them!!

KJ x


----------



## wibble-wobble

Naddie I'm still none the wiser with the tests. I didn't trust the first solid smiley on cd11 way too early for a surge in a 30/32 day cycle average ( I think the test stick got too wet sorry tmi) The second digital smiley test that I have is showing a flashing smiley today and yesterday which I think is more accurate. I bought the test sticks today that just have the 2 lines and the lh indicator line is faint compared to the control line. Based on my very limited knowledge of ov tests I don't think I'd get a faint line 2 and a half days after a so called peak, that and 2 days ago there was no physical signs of ovulation being imminent if you know what I mean. 

I decided I'm not too bothered if it happens that I have missed the surge, I'd rather that than have gone in for transfer too early. I really think its yet to happen though. 

Hope everyone is doing OK, not much time for personals up early tomorrow for a funeral


----------



## kellyjohnson

hi ladies so I have started my fet cycle as of yesterday, the dredded buseriln injections and I think im already have effects as im hormonal and ratty, I have another 4 weeks of this   I have to take this for 2 weeks then blood test if that's ok then start my pessaries and tablets for the lining, then 2 weeks later a scan and to see about transfer, I have 2 day 3 embies frozen and im having them both transferred, we are on nhs and do have another funded cycle after this but I cant poss go through this again.. anyone else starting there injections now or soon? would love help and advice along the way xx


----------



## naddie

Evening ladies   

How are we all bearing up this week?

Wibble-wobble  hows tricks, are you any clearer wots going on with your ovulation testing? hope your not getting yourself too stressed out, easier said than done I suppose.

Wecome kellyjohnson hope the injections are going well, I have had a few hormonal days too, though I am not doing injections, just tablets.

Babytinks how has the headaches and palpitations been? , funnily enuff I had a couple of dizzy spells and palpitations today    if my lining is good on friday I will be on the pessaries for 5 days and having transfer on Wednesday, the clinic are going to be thawing 2 of my 4 embies (day 3 embies) and growing them to blast, we will keeping thawing till be get 2 good blasts. My tummy churns at the though of them not surviving   

Hope everyone else is doing well on this roller coaster ride xxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Hi Naddie 

I'm now terrified of my lonely embie not thawing. I read on another thread that the thaw rate for blasts is 90% I don't know how much truth there is in that.

I did 3 different opks this morning obsessive.... Just slightly! and they all came up positive so I rang my clinic and I'm booked in for Tuesday 21st, so I'll be a day ahead of you.

Just 6 sleeps to get through now before the real craziness starts.


How's everyone else doing? Anyone close to transfer?


----------



## danceintherain

Hi all

Not been on here for a few days as not much going on for me other than waiting! 

Naddie - yes I will probably test before official test date. In my case it just helps me to prepare myself a bit before OTD, as otherwise I just find it too much pressure! 

Wibble wobble - hurrah for your positive opk! Keeping everything crossed for the successful thaw of your blast.


----------



## wibble-wobble

When is your otd Danceintherain? I'm terrible I'm already thinking about testing and I haven't had my embie transferred yet.

Like you I'm thinking of testing early so at least  I get used to seeing  the bfn and if it does happen to get an extra line, it'll be the first time its ever happened so I won't believe it! On my fresh cycle (18 months ago now) I started testing 9dpo and didn't even get a hint of a shadow! I've got a clear blue digital hpt 2 super drug hpts and 3 cheapie tests left over from then. They're all past the use by date ( I don't know if they are accurate after that) tempted to do 1 a day from 3 days after transfer and then invest in some new ones for the last couple of days. Think I'm pee stick crazy now


----------



## Babytinks

I have my scan tomorrow morning, just hope my lining has thickened. If it has then they said transfer mon but the nurse we saw at start of cycle said we could delay a day or so, so going to ask if we can and if it has any implications. Would prefer weds so can have rest of the week off, but will go with what they suggest is best because dont want to jepodise anything. 
Hope everyone is ok. Its nearly the weekend


----------



## danceintherain

Wibble,my OTD is the 25th. On my last FET I started testing 3 days early. When it came to test date it wasn't such a blow. On my fresh cycle I held out until OTD and it was much harder to deal with. I actually asked the nurse after my transfer for extra test sticks, but she was very reluctant to give me more than one! We can be pee stick crazy together!


----------



## Babytinks

So disappointed because my lining is still the same as last week. It's only 6.4 & they would like it to be 8. Got to wait for a call to see if they want me to go on patches aswell of if still going ahead. Why would my lining not be thickening?


----------



## kmj88

Hi babytinks - sorry to hear about your disappointment. I assumed it was the estrogen tablets I have been taking that thicken the lining but to be honest I'm not completely sure?! When they call you back ask them what the cause could be. It may well be that we all need different levels of hormones and that's why you might need patches too??
Sorry I'm not really being much help. I hope you get your answer and you can still carry on and you will get your transfer closer to the weekend this way!  
KJ x


----------



## naddie

Good afternoon ladies   

Wahoo Wibble Wibble, that's great news, fingers crossed for thaw, stay positive, all will be good, hopefully my lining will be good tomorrow. Oh I know wot your saying with the testing. I tested for 12 wks when I was pregnant with my little one.   

Danceintherain, the 2ww is torture, yeah I always tested early too. Last time I got a bfp from 8dp3dt. Fingers crossed, are you keeping ok?

Keep us posted babytinks,   hopefully you will be getting your transfer soon.

kmj88 how are you feeling, not long till transfer now  

mg2 is your transfer Monday? we are all pretty close to each other.

We will all be joining the 2ww thread shortly ladies


----------



## Babytinks

Had the call and consultant has said to go ahead with transfer as been on tablets for 3 weeks now and could be detrimental to me & lining if continue. So transfer is next weds. Ive booked in for accupucture tonight to see if that helps blood flow & lining.
Im not too worried as they used to have cut off of 6 then put it up to 8, but their stats havent improved since doing so so obviously doesn't make much difference. My lining is 6.4 & start pegesterone suppositories tomorrow night so they will help thicken it up too. 

So looks like a few of us will join the tww soon


----------



## danceintherain

Babytinks -  I actually think that having a nice triple layer lining is more important than the thickness when it comes to implantation success anyway. Good luck with the acupuncture tonight!


----------



## Babytinks

danceintherain said:


> Babytinks - I actually think that having a nice triple layer lining is more important than the thickness when it comes to implantation success anyway. Good luck with the acupuncture tonight!


How do u know if u have a triple layer?


----------



## danceintherain

The sonographer should easily be able to see it on the scan. It was always one of the things they monitored when I went in for scans.


----------



## grovecottage

Hi girls, I posted a while back but haven been back on.
Danceintherain I hope you are keeping well and the 2ww is going as well as it could be! It's such a long wait.
That's great news that your transfer is next wed. How are you feeling? How many embies are you having out back? 
I am doing a natural fet this cycle. So feelin pretty useless right now. Got second blood test on Monday to see where ovulation is.

Hope everyone is keeping well and staying positive.
Big hugs
Xx


----------



## danceintherain

grovecottage - welcome back to the thread! Natural FET is strange isn't it, after the complexity of a fresh cycle!  I'm having two put back this time, perhaps it will give me a better chance. To be honest, I'm feeling pretty down today and have convinced myself it's not going to work. Test date is 22nd and I have a get together with three friends (one heavily pregnant, and two with new babies) on the 25th which I am already dreading   Augh! Must pull myself together!!


----------



## grovecottage

Hi danceintherain, it's so hard! But the best thin is to try and stay as positive as you can!! Just under a wk until test day... Your doing great hon, try and keep yourself occupied and treat yourself to lots of cuppas and biccys in this horrid weather. Just put your feet up! Try not to worry abou meeting your friends, you never know how you will feel or what result you have got... I am sending you massive positive thoughts.. We are very lucky to have our little miracle after 2 fresh cycles and 3 fets. It will happen for you honey

The fresh cycle is def strange... I had my first bloods yesterday but clinic said still pretty far away so next bloods on mon! 

Hope everyone is staying warm on this horrid day 
Xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

What's everyone doing with the 2ww regards to working? I had planned on taking a week off but next Tuesday is a really bad day for work and I feel a bit guilty. I was thinking of maybe going in to train someone in their new role so you could say it'd be extra light duties but that's if my boss agrees to it.


----------



## naddie

My last round of icsi  my doctor signed me off work for 6 weeks, so from start of treatment till otd I was off work, was kinda climbing the walls, but I did have a few lazy days after transfer. I am still on maternity leave but no chance in taking it easy with a wee one at my feet. Keeping bizzy in the 2ww is a must. I have already booked myself a wee massage  

Babytinks well done on your transfer date, hopefully I will know tomorrow when I will defo be getting mine xxx


----------



## Babytinks

Oh exciting naddie let us know when it is. Ive just noticed ur signiture that u had a chemical pregnancy then went on to have a successful cycle, its given me hope  xx


----------



## Barbee01

Afternoon ladies 
It's been a long week but home now with one perfect lye defrosted embryo. Been in mild panic most if the week ( and even more so while waiting for ET as they were delayed) that it wouldn't defrosted and this is our last snow baby!
But all went well except for the near full bladder accident during the transfer due to our slot being delayed (sorry TMI). Told them wellies might be needed!

So feet up now for the rest of the day.  Remote control is mine! Taking it easy over the weekend too. Back to work Monday.

Love to all
Will some personals after a snoooooze


----------



## kmj88

Sounds traumatic Barbee01 but great news that you have your snow baby on board!
I only have one on ice too and am terrified it won't thaw - can't face another full cycle!!
Good luck and keep chilling!!

KJx


----------



## Barbee01

KMj88-Looking back it was more comical than traumatic.  Trying to walk crossed legged to and from the transfer table.  Not a pretty picture especially when you are effectively half starkers. We can smile now though.  Like you we were petrified about our frostie not thawing but they give us the thumbs up that all was well and dividing once defrosted.     That all goes well for you too.
Naddie- any news on your transfer date? 
Wibble wobble- I'm taking it easy today after the transfer and then pottering around for the bent two days then it's back to work for 3 days next week.  OTD is the following week (28th Jan). Need work for my sanity but I'll be careful not to over do it.  A nice walk into town for a coffee (decaf of course) tomorrow will hopefully keep that blood circulating and doing its thing.

Danceintherain-lots of    Thoughts coming your way. Know how you feel with seeing friends who are expecting.  All three of our closest friends announced they expecting over the last two months and it's so hard but we are so happy for them.  One of those were amour best friends who had also been doing iVF for years and they are the proof we are holding onto that it works.  I feel your pain.  We can take comfort in the fact that we too are now PUPO and very special too because of it.  . I agree with Grovecottage take some you time.

Welcome back grove cottage- seems like there are a few of us on here doing natural cycles.  Had to supplement now with cyclogest as progesterone levels a bit low but other than that I must admit my body feels fairly normal as well as my head (IVF drugs mess big big time with my old grey matter  

Baby thinks- not much longer to wait for that transfer? Are you doing Brazil nuts and pineapple? I've been having them up until now but scared about continuing the pineapple.  I love it and don't want to over do it.  

Sorry if I missed anyone out.  Lots of   And   To everyone wherever you are the journey.

Oooo what's that I hear?? It's the   POAS police...they are coming to send me a warning to resist...


----------



## wibble-wobble

Barbee thats an extra long 2ww, my clinic get u to test 9 days after transfer. If all goes well my otd will be 30th going to be naughty and test from a few days before


----------



## Barbee01

Wibble wobble-maybe we should do a synchronized POAS session! We can comfort each other with all that's   And   About the 2WW.

A question if anyone has any thoughts or feelings on the subject...has anyone been given any guidance as to how to lay or sleep during the 2WW? I'm trying to not sleep on my tummy (I'm reasoning this as I'll make my tummy too hot). If anyone could shed any light on this further it would be appreciated.  As didn't sleep so well.

Tired of south East London

Emma x


----------



## danceintherain

Barbee - thanks to you and grove cottage for your kind words  oh and congrats on being PUPO! I don't think it should matter what position you sleep in, it's more important that you feel comfortable and get some good quality sleep and relaxation! My clinic told me not to have a bath because of the high temperature, but no guidelines for sleeping. 

Wibble - wish my OTD was 9 days after transfer, we have to wait 11 days! 

I tested early   I'm currently 7dp5dt. Bfn. I wasn't expecting any different at this stage. Will wait till Monday to try again.


----------



## emz2402

Morning Ladies, had my scan on Friday and I'm good to go for transfer. Thought it would be next week but it'll be a week on Monday which seems forever away.

Fingers crossed for everyone xxx


----------



## Barbee01

Morning ladies
The sun is shining here so it's inspired me to send you all    rays of baby dust to each and every corner of this thread. I know we are all at different stages but it's great to know we have some to go and talk with people that understand exactly what we're going through.
It's the first time DH and I are keeping our cycle from close family (been to hard to hid all the injections, scan appointment etc from those nearest and dearest without too many questions). As it's been a natural cycle it's been much easier. We're both on a health kick too so no drinking has made it easier to avoid questions also. What's does everyone else do? Never know what the right thing is to do...

emz2402 - great news re: transfer. That was me last week. it did seem a long tome but I take it you're doing a 5dt. Try and keep yourself occupied. anthing planned?

Danceintherain - thanks for the advice on sleeping. Think it's just in my  mind that if I lay on my front I'll squash it    . On reflection my belly is way too big for our snow baby to even feel anything. Can't believe you are 7dp5dt. It's gone so quickly. I'm sure you'll beg to differ. Good luck with POAS on Monday. I'll keep it from the POAS  police!

Wibble-wobble - Like dancingintherain can't believe I've got to wait 11pt to POAS. Might take your clinics stance and do it a few days early...On cyclogest this time (oh the wind!!!) but for the last few cycles been on crinone (not sure reason for change) so bit worried of AF appearing before OTD. This has happened on cyclogest before. Oh well can only keep   .

AFM - no real twinges  but  lots that no news is good news.

Have a relaxing Sunday ladies

Made this to keep us all going http://wordeo.com/w/96c38b42f75546b08ca749f901ac0227

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## wibble-wobble

My clinic work out otd based on the luteal phase being an average of 14 days so if you have a 5 day transfer you'd test 9 days later when they'd expect your af to be due. 

I don't think I'd be able to wait 11 days I'm still debating on whether to start testing at 5dpt or leaving it later think I might Google to see what others do. I've been following a diary of someone doing an fet and they got their bfp this morning 8dp5dt. Maybe 5 days is a little too early! Whether I test or not I know I'll be driving myself crazy. I'm also way ahead of myself I haven't got to Tuesday's transfer yet. My lil embie still needs to survive the thaw


----------



## naddie

Evening lovely ladies   

I have tried typing this message over the weekend twice, just about managed to send everyone a wee message and then my damn laptop crashes   

Here goes 3rd time lucky  

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend, Monday morning is nearly upon us. The weekends go by so quickly.

Scan went well for us on Friday so transfer is Wednesday    though we have abit of a dilemma, as far as I was to believe the embryologist said they were going to grow our 3 day embies for 2 days, but my notes didn't say this, so the nurse said, thaw on Wednesday, transfer Wednesday    embryologist was on holiday on Friday, so have to call in the morning to see whats happening. 

Wibble Wobble, you must be getting exciting as I am though still have that thawing fear. I tested 8dp3dt last to get a positive, I will test early, so as soon as I know the embies are transferred I will get my supply in    

Dancintherain, your almost there, hope you are staying positive, look forward to hearing your news  

Emz2402 whats the reason for having to wait for transfer? it will be hear before you know it.

Barbee01 congrats on being pupo, how are you feeling? any twinges?? I was told no heavy lifting and no hot baths, I will miss my half hour chilling and soaking in the bath, showers it is !!!!

Hope everyone is feeling positive. All good things come to those who wait


----------



## Babytinks

Hia all hope u are all ok and feeling more positive than I am. I cant help but worry about my lining obly being 6.4 last thurs, as I have read that lining should be between 8-10 to optimise successful implantation. 

Barbee- congrats on being pupo, hope the waiting isnt too slow for u, try to keep busy.
. 
Wibble wobble- tues will be here b4 u know it. Are u taking time off after transfer?  My transfer is weds morn, but I wont be testing because I had a chemical on my fresh cycle so want to know for def whats going on before getting my hopes up

Naddie- glad scan went well did they tell u ur lining thickness? If u have trans weds its the same day as me


----------



## wibble-wobble

My work will let me have 5 days off paid. I was thinking of taking it all, but then I found out that I have a new person training in an important role that affects my department (I'm doing the training on Monday) I don't really want to just give 1 day of training and then leave her with the most negative person who has developed his own set of seriously bad habits. So I was thinking of maybe going in for a few hours when she is on shift. I wouldn't be doing any bending stretching lifting, basically just standing around and a bit of walking.

Only thing I don't know if I want to be doing anything on transfer day, heard a lot of people say to put your feet up.


----------



## naddie

Babytinks we will be going through our 2 ww together   what do you have planned during it? My dd turns 16 on Thursday, so have around 20 hormonal teenagers coming round next weekend    but other than that I will be taking it easy and getting dh and dd to run after me and the 2 boys.

My lining was 9.3, keep positive


----------



## kmj88

Well I can't sleep! Have developed a really annoying cough so can't lie without coughing for long enough to fall asleep!
Transfer day is today (Monday) too so now lying here worrying about the thaw.
Also now worrying about whether your lining can be too thick (mine was 11.3 last Monday)??
It was nice reading all your posts just now and agree with Barbee01 that it's good to 'talk' to people who know what we are going through!

I'm off to google thick lining now!

KJ xx


----------



## naddie

Good luck kmj88 with your transfer today, keep us posted


----------



## kmj88

I am officially PUPO!
Little frosty defrosted back to its former glory this morning and had a transfer at 11am.
Feet up on the sofa today with some good tv!

Hope everyone is ok.

KJ xx


----------



## Babytinks

Kmj- congratulations on being pupo  did they measure ur lining this morning?  I'm still worrying about mine. Xx


----------



## naddie

wahoo kmj88, did everything go smoothly this morning, when is your otd? xxx

Babytinks, everything will be fine, am sure they wouldn't do transfer otherwise   wot time is your transfer on Wednesday? I have to wait on them calling me on Wednesday morning with a time. Not going for blasts, just 3 day embies, which I am glad of, my LB is the result of a 3 day


----------



## Avon Queen

just spotted this and coming on to wish you all good luck and positive vibes xxx


----------



## kmj88

Everything went really well thanks naddie. No hiccups and apparently a good blast still. Otd in 11 days on 31st!
Babytinks - my clinic don't use ultrasound for transfer so no idea what lining is like today! Hopefully comfortable!! I agree with Naddie though, I'm sure they wouldn't be doing it if they thought there was a problem. 
KJ x


----------



## naddie

That's fab kmj88  


Another hurdle over, you must be relieved the thaw went well, that's my worry now  
You be taking it easy now, hopefully it will be a quick 11 days. Are you going to test before? wots your plans on keeping yourself occupied during your 2ww? xxx


----------



## kmj88

Lots of TV today and tomorrow Naddie, then back to work!! 
I have a two year old so I'm sure he'll keep me busy too!! Xx


----------



## mg2

Congrats kmj on being PUPO!! Wishing you all the best for a fast moving 2ww and a positive result at the other end! I have my transfer tomorrow. Eek. Nervous about the thaw. Hope our little embryos make it! 

Lots of love and positivity to everyone. Hope you get a positive Dancingintherain xx


----------



## kmj88

Thank you and Good luck for tomorrow mg2 xx


----------



## naddie

best wishes for tomorrow mg2 xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Good luck for your transfer Mg2. I also have my transfer if all is well after thaw. Don't think I'll be sleeping much tonight


----------



## Dollyeden

Morning Ladies
I am currently in Alicante and had a successful transfer yesterday(20th). My Otd is 3rd February. Wishing you all the best.

Dolly xx


----------



## naddie

morning ladies.

Wibble wobble, I thought you were Wednesday for transfer  , hope all goes well today  hun  keep us posted.

Hi Dolly congrats on your transfer, best wishes to you and mind take it easy xxx


----------



## danceintherain

Kmj and wibble - good luck both of you for your transfers today. Hope those frosties settle in and get comfortable! 


AFM tomorrow is my OTD. I haven't tested since Sunday (bfn) which is pretty good for me!


----------



## wibble-wobble

Had a call, my lil frostie has made the thaw. Transfer is booked for 245, thats if the embie is still ok when they look at it in a couple of hours? Was anyone else told this? I'm paranoid now and have 4 hours to wait.

Danceintherain hope its good news for you tomorrow


----------



## naddie

wibble wobble, you will be just about ready for transfer as I type this   hope all is well and your wee frostle settles in well. My embryologist well call me tomorrow at 10.30 with a time if my frosties thaw. Jez I am climbing the walls at the thought and trying to keep myself bizzy xxx


----------



## mg2

Hi ladies - good news. Both our little embryos survived the thaw (was scary waiting for the call this morning). One embryo was hatching and the other one was progressing too - so I think that's good news. Had the transfer at 1:20 today! Scary and exciting. Test date is 1st Feb. We are crossing everything we have for a positive outcome.

Good luck for your transfer wibble-wobble!!!

All the best for tomorrow Danceinintherain


----------



## wibble-wobble

Hiya my otd is also Feb 1st they must have changed the rules since I cycled 18 months ago. This is an incredibly long time to wait by then the embie will be 16 days old. Like I'm waiting that long. 

They asked us if we wanted to see the embie before it went in, hubby had said in the car he didn't want to because last time we did and it didn't work so maybe its unlucky. All I know about my blast is its really good quality and that's good enough for me.

So let symptom spotting begin    I know this isn't really a symptom as I've been pupo about an hour but feeling a little crampy that's got to be a good sign that something has been put in!


----------



## mg2

Glad the transfer went well wibble-wobble. Wishing you all the best for a positive result xx


----------



## kmj88

Hey wobble wobble, mg2, Dolly - great news, join the PUPO club! I hope I can start the BFP club on 31st Jan.

Good luck for tomorrow's call naddie.

Danceintherain - praying for a positive pee stick tomorrow for you.

Babytinks - are you still on for your transfer tomorrow? If so, good luck.


----------



## Barbee01

Glad everything went well for you Wibble wobble and mg2. Congrats on being PUPO  
AFM been spotting all day and only 4dp5dt.  In pieces...  AF not due till the weekend. This happened both times when I've been given cyclogest even though told then that this happens and need crimsons instead. Think because this is NHS they aren't doing what's needed so that we have to pay for another fresh cycle.
Sorry really so down. Clinging to the fact that it could be implantation bleeding but I sincerely don't think so.  Can't believe after 6 tries that our luck isn't changing. Lose hope....


----------



## mg2

Barbee - I am so sorry that you think af is on the way I really hope it is implantation bleeding for you. Sending you all my positive thoughts xxx


----------



## Barbee01

Thank you Mg2. Sorry didn't mean to put a downer on the day just so very sad. Really thought that after so many attempts and being everything looks 'great' again. It's likely to be another BFN.
Clinging on to the fact that bleeding is definately less but I have spent the whole afternoon off of my feet.  Here's hoping it was implantation bleeding   
Thank you for the support 
Sending lots of   you way


----------



## danceintherain

Barbee -   you're not out yet, and you're doing the right thing keeping your feet up. Sending you lots of positive thoughts xxx


----------



## Babytinks

Barbee I hope its not af, try to stay positive as lots of ladies bleed during pregnancy.  Will ur clinic do a beta test for u?   xx


----------



## naddie

Stay positive Barbee, easier said than done, lots of women have a bleed as you know, take the next few days easy  

Well done to mg2 and wibble wobble on being pupo.  

Babytinks are you having your transfer tomorrow? xxx


----------



## Babytinks

Yes all set for transfer tomorrow at 11.30. Fingers crossed my snow babies defrost ok. Is ur transfer tomorrow naddie? If so good luck and look forward to going through the tww together xx


----------



## naddie

best wishes for tomorrow babytinks, I have to wait on the embryologist calling at half past 10 to make sure the thaw has gone well and hopefully she'll give me a time. Cant sleep tonight, my head is going at 100 miles an hour    xxx


----------



## danceintherain

Hi all

BFN for me  

X


----------



## Babytinks

Im sorry dancinintherain xx


----------



## Dollyeden

Sorry to hear that xxxx


----------



## danceintherain

Ah well, going to have a couple of months off and then try again. We will get there in the end  

naddie and babytinks - hope you both have successful transfers today, and that the 2ww flies by for you xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Sorry to hear that Danceintherain I have my fingers crossed that in a couple of months it will be your turn


----------



## Babytinks

I love your possitive attitude dancinintherain. It will be ur turn soon im sure.

Thaw of our snow babie went well and at home on sofa after transfer  please stick little snowflake xx

Naddie how did urs go?


----------



## wibble-wobble

Congrats on being pupo babytinks, welcome to the madness of the 2ww. Transfer was yesterday for me and I'm already analysing little twinges and aches   I know its too early I just can't help myself


----------



## Babytinks

Oh brill wibble wobble least a few of us are in the tww together.  I have the rest of the week off and back to work Monday.  Its next week that will be a drag for me. Otd is friday. Lets hope that all of us get our well deserved bfp! Xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

I'm testing next Thursday I think. If I can hold out that long! Was looking at my tests earlier and they say they can pick up a positive up to 4 days before af is due so now I'm tempted to test from 5dpt not that I expect to get a positive that early its just something to do  

I'm back in work Tuesday might test that morning


----------



## grovecottage

Danceintherain I am so very sorry to hear your news! A few months of will be great for you and help you move on from your bfn. I have everything crossed that next time will be your time!! Keep the positive thoughts going and the "me" time is essential now more than ever!
Massive hugs honey xx


----------



## danceintherain

Thanks grovecottage. The clinic I'm with has a voicemail that you have to call with your result and I left the most embarrassing message on it this morning where I burst into tears halfway through and just had to hang up! I think they managed to decifer it as they did call me back later! Anyway I've had a nice quiet day off work  and am feeling human again.  Hope you get your transfer date soon - this thread needs some BFPs!


----------



## Erin32

So sorry danceintherain, this really is the most difficult journey.  Hope u are ok xxx


----------



## mg2

Danceintherain - I am so sorry about your BFN.  Let yourself be sad and look after yourself. This journey is so hard xx


----------



## naddie

Danceintherain, so sorry to here of your sad news, you need to have a good bubble, your only human, big hugs to you.  

Babytinks, congs on been pupo, did your transfer go well?

I was waiting all morning on the embryologist calling, she never did, I called the hospital, they told me appointment was 1 o'clock, but still wasn't any the wiser about the thaw   

We got there and the embryologist was like, thaw went really well, (didn't you think to call me and tell me) anyway 2 good embies on board. OTD 6th feb, 2 weeks tomorrow. Though I will test early. Got a bfp 8dp3dt last time, so I will be testing next Thursday and everyday after lol. xxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

2 weeks tomorrow? And I thought my clinic were being evil changing from 9 to 11 days. Is it 5 day embies you've had put back naddie? 

On my fresh cycle I was given an otd of 9 days after having a blast transferred so I'm treating that as my otd not the 11 days they've said. I won't even be waiting 9 days I need the pee stick   sending round.

I've already been out and bought extra tests


----------



## grovecottage

Danceintherain your allowed to cry hon it's ok, and I bet you clinic is just as sad for you! Glad you have had a nice day... Take time to recover from this part of you journey xx

Congrats to everyone on being PUPO! Great news hope the 2ww is not being to tough on you! Finally got the o ahead or transfer for sat morning. So flights booked over and back in a day to pick up my precious cargo 
Xx


----------



## naddie

wibble wobble they are 2 3 day embies (Austin and Aspen) this is wot I refer to them as     not wot I would call my babies. Yeah I know, seems a lifetime away till OTD, my batch of tests should be here tomorrow, 30 I have purchased   .

Grovecottage, you must be so exciting, where are you going for transfer? xxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Thats a lot of tests


----------



## naddie

I tested every other day last time, till I was 12weeks gone    just couldn't believe our luck xxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

That actually sounds like something I would do    I've never seen a positive test so I don't think I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## grovecottage

Hi naddie thanks... Feeling a little nervous about it all and praying my 3 day embie survive the thaw... I have 2 in the freezer but clinic have strongly suggested only one go back.
So keeping my fingers crossed... We are at Glasgow  
Xx


----------



## Babytinks

Hows everyone today?  Im taking it easy on the sofa trying not to analyse anything, but feeling a bit of andull ache in stomach.  

Dancinintherain - how u feeling today hun?  Hope u feel a bit better.
Wibblewobble- only today and tomorrow to get through before ure reunited with ur embies!

Naddie- how u feeling today?  Hope ure staying away from those tests 

Roll on next Friday as im fed up already and its only day 1 if the tww lol xx


----------



## kmj88

Hi Babytinks - sounds like me but it's so hard to put it all out of your mind isn't it?! My OTD is next Friday too but I had my transfer two days before you (and it was a 5 day embie) so I'm definitely going to start POAS earlier!! The thing is my DP wold go mad if he found out so I'll have to be very sneaky!!

danceintherain - really sorry to hear of your BFN. Hope you can enjoy the break from this rollercoaster and have a better experience next time. Big hugs  

Naddie - I love your posts on testing - made me laugh and encouraged me to take a trip to the chemist. Although I wonder if I get an early BFN it just makes every day a bad news day rather than just the once on OTD?

Wibble-wobble - not long now! 

Grovecottage - how are you? Excited/nervous about Saturday? Did you say you are at Glasgow Nuffield? I'm at Woking Nuffield and they are pretty strict about only one embie at a time too.

KJ xx


----------



## naddie

Good evening ladies  

I thought about joining the jan 2ww thread, but its moving to fast for me to keep up   so i'll just be posting on here.

Kmj88 I got my 30 test in the post today, so there there waiting for next week   

Babytinks I have had slight tummy pains since transfer, had this last time, so hoping that's a good sign. 

Grovecottage are you doing treatment at the Nuffield? that's where I am. Didn't have an problems getting the 2 transferred, this is my 3rd time having 2 transferred, tried for 3 this time, but my consultant wasn't having it.

What are you lovely ladies up to this weekend to pass the time? I am going prom dress hunting with my daughter and then she has her friends coming on Saturday nite for her birthday (20 of them    ) xxxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

I was thinking of going for a wander round Birkenhead Priory but apparently the weather is going to be really naff over the weekend.

Dh told me off for counting down the days til otd. Like counting them down is going to have any affect on the result. He even accused me of testing already   I haven't mentioned that I'm not waiting the 11 days the clinic want me to. Its going to be difficult to test early now with dh  being the 

I have his company from now until Monday morning so that takes me to 6dpt


----------



## Babytinks

How is everyone today?

I've been quite emotional today getting teary over happy or sad things on tv and on this forum, must be all the hormones. Ive had mild cramps on and off again today too. Why do the days drag, I want it to be next Friday already!! Xx


----------



## Lexan

Hi ladies

Can I join?
I will have a read back to see where everyones at but good luck at whatever stages you might be.
I am doing a medicated fet cycle.

Lex


----------



## msparos

Ladies,

I'm still waiting for AF!!! 10 days late!!!!!!!!!!! Boobs are hurting so I know its any day!! 

I've got all the drugs and I'm raring to go. I will catch up with where you are all at.

Have a nice weekend.

xx    xx


----------



## helenff

Did anyone else find doing FET was horrible/frustrating whatever, but now they're waiting they're happy to think of doing it again?

I had to start downregging over Christmas so it was a long one - over three weeks and I grew to really hate the injections. I thought it wasn't worth the emotional toll. But now I'm in the 2ww (2dt FET last week), I am thinking that actually I could do this again. Would rather not, obviously, but...


----------



## wibble-wobble

I'd take an fet over a whole ivf cycle any time, just because you don't have to go through the collection process and all the progress scans beforehand. Its a huge part of the process to miss out.

I've been twice as lucky as I've done a natural fet so no injections or pessaries to mess about with.

Unfortunately I don't have the option of doing another fet as I only had 1 frostie, so if Lil Fred doesn't make it, it'll be a few months off for a follow up repeat bloods and results and then straight into a fresh cycle. Feeling really positive about this cycle so hoping not to get to that.


----------



## helenff

Good luck, wibble-wobble! I decided a long  time ago that I can't go through a fresh cycle again - just a personal thing.

We are very lucky and still have four frosties. I'm hoping this time works but the other week I was thinking that if it didn't, we might stop. Whereas now I feel like we have to keep going as long as we have the frosties to do it.


----------



## grovecottage

Hi girls... It's the weekend... Yay! How is everyone feeling?
Kmj88 and naddie we go to GCRM Glasgow. So flying there first thing in the mornin and then home tomorrow night... I am feelin very nervous about tomorrow, transfer is at lunch time. The clinic said they will transfer both embies if I really want but they high ye recommend 1. As they are the same grade as the embie I fell pregnant with with the fresh cycle. They are both day 3 frosties.

I hope everyone is keeping well and all treatments are going ok whether natural or medicated... Danceintherain I hope your doing ok honey and looking after yourself xx


----------



## slb628

Hi ladies
Have been watching the thread for a couple of weeks
I'm doing an FET for my final frostie transfer on Tuesday but feel period pains already so gone to bed!!!
Really don't love everything we put our poor bodies through - it's so up and down 
Good luck and sticky baby dust to all of us x x


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls,

Please can I join? I'm currently part way through a medicated FET cycle.  I've been down regging since at came and taking progynova tablets at the same time, I've had two scans this week and both times they've delayed referring me for ET due to my lining not being thick enough :-( on Monday it was 3.8mm and today it was 6mm.  They want it to be 7mm at my scan on Monday as that's the minimum they'll accept to plan for ET.  I'm taking three progynova tablets, does anyone have any tips for boosting lining?  Tbh 7mm doesn't sound great, as that would be the minimum and I've heard clinics prefer thicker.

Looking forward to getting to know you all 

Betsy xx


----------



## Babytinks

How is everyone today?  

I have had my hair done thia morning and going for my accupucture appt in a min, so hopefully will chill me out a bit. My symptoms seemed to disappear last night which made me have a sinking feeling it hasn't worked. Today I have a dull ache but not sure if its because I haven't been to the toilet in a couple of days, damn rhose pessaries.  Well I'm 3dpt only 5 more days to get through before test day friday. I don't think I will test early because I am so scared of it being negative,  and worry I will have another chemical. Why cant I feel possitive, I guess I dont want to build by hopes up for them to be dashed again. Its been 4 years this year ttc our miracle,  please let this be our time. Xx

Welcome Slb and betsy


----------



## naddie

Good afternoon ladies   

Hope the weekend is going well. Grovecottage, I hope your transfer went well, you are probably still in the clinic as I type, best wishes, hope your flights were ok too, this weather is awful. xx

Babytinks, stay positive, jez your otd is a week infront of me and we had the same transfer day, anyway I will be testing next week. Hope you have had a lovely wee day, I am preparing for 20 teenagers coming tonite   

Betsy, wahoo, you have joined us on this tread, how has it been taking the tablets, any so heads?? hopfully your linig will be good on Monday  

Good luck slb for transfer on Tuesday  

Wibble Wobble how is your weekend going, you keeping bizzy.

Hi to the rest of the girls, I will catch up with you all shortly. xxx


----------



## mg2

Hi everyone - welcome to those just joining the thread, sending you lots of positive thoughts. It'll be great to see some BFP's on here soon. 

Babytinks - I am feeling really similar to you. Feeling a bit down about it all
wondering if it will ever work. I just wish you could feel something and 'just know' like some women describe. But I know those embryos are so small at this stage the chance of getting any real symptoms are very slim. I am 5dpt today and I've had a few cramps over the past few days but if I wasn't on the 2ww I don't think I would have noticed them. I go from being really hopeful to being sad that we'll have to go through another BFN. Also, I hate the pessaries they also give me constipation and make me feel bloated. I'd forgotten how hard this time is. My otd is 1st Feb so one week to go. We might test a day or two before then but like you so scared it's going to be a BFN. Sorry for the negative tone I'll probably be feeling all positive again in an hour!!

Hope everyone else is holding up ok? Xx (just seen your post naddie - have fun tonight!)


----------



## Dollyeden

Hi again ladies
Every day since my transfer on Monday I have checked in to see if anyone is getting any kind of symptoms that I am not having! But I guess we won't all feel anything or the same thing. All we can do is stay positive. 
Have a good weekend xxx

Dolly xxx


----------



## mg2

Hi ladies can you help me? So this afternoon whilst out shopping I have had some light brown spotting. My transfer was on Tuesday (5 day blasts), could this be implantation bleeding? I don't want to get my hopes up! Any advice appreciated greatly. Thanks girls xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Spotting is pretty common, it can be a sign of implant but could also just be a little old blood from the procedure of et. 

Apparently everything is normal just to make it more confusing. 

Some women get the spotting some don't it normal
Some women have no symptoms its normal
Some women have every symptom that has ever been mentioned and that too is normal

Try not to worry what will be will be


----------



## helenff

I have just started spotting or bleeding too and I'm pretty depressed, I am 9 days past 2dt. Blah.


----------



## mg2

Thanks wibble-wobble. You have given me a more level head - what will be will be


----------



## grovecottage

Hi girls, how are you all? Mg2 and helenff I hope you both ok and trying to stay positive. I think spottin is pretty common...  I totally agree with wibble-wobble... Everyone's bodies does it so differently... I don't think with the 2ww anything is normal!! Sending you lots of positive vibes.

We are just home from Glasgow. Been a long day to pick up my cargo! Left the house at 5am this morning and just through the door at 9 tonight... But got a beautiful day 3, 10 cell embie on board... So I am joining the 2ww... Lots of positive thoughts to us all...
Sleep well xx


----------



## Betsy SW

Hello girls

Babytinks - hope you're doing well on your 2ww, how are you feeling?

Naddie - the tablets have been ok I think, still quite emotional and ranty at times, trying to chill a bit lol.  I've been stressing about my lining which I'd probably counter productive.  Roll on tomorrow's scan   that's hilarious you have 30 tests, it's a great idea!

Mg2 not long to wait now.  I think the second week of 2ww is really hard as you're tantalisingly close to otd!  have you got your test ready?

Dollyeden and Helenff I hope your spotting is implantation, fingers crossed for you x

Grovecottage - very exciting news, I hope your embie is snuggling down nicely!

Wibble hope you're doing well!

Afm I'm still on progesterone tablets and down ref injections trying to boost my lining,  if it's thick enough tomorrow then I'll be referred for ET next week


----------



## helenff

I did an early test today (10dp2dt) because of the spotting, and there was a faint bfp, but I'm still worried because the equivalent of 12dpo feels a bit early for implantation, and if it was implanation surely I wouldn't test positive yet?

I guess I need to wait until official test day (Thursday, ack!) and see if line is stronger or lighter. It could be implantation, it could be that implantation hasn't worked and embryo has come away. I bled when I had my son, so you never know. But I have no other symptoms about from some twinges and don't feel positive, if you know what I mean. We'll see.

Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## naddie

Morning Ladies   

Helenff, all seems good for you,     previous I had a bfp 8dp3dt, so looks like your on to a winner, congrats.

Grovecottage, well done on getting your cargo on board, hopefully you managed to get a wee lie in this morning, that was a long day for you.  

Betsy, good luck with your scan tomorrow, I am sure you'll be coming home with a transfer date tomorrow.

Mg2 I have been feeling the same way as you as of lately, this morning I was feeling really down, got that sinking feeling its not working, had a few niggles the past few days, nothing this morning, my last 2 cycles I had painful (.)(.) but nothing this time,    just don't know wot to think.

Dollyeden, yeah I agree we all feeling different things, if anything.   when is your oft?

 to all you ladies. xxx


----------



## mg2

http://www.babyexpert.com/pregnancy/early/how-long-does-implantation-bleeding-last/7174.html

Hi helenff - wow well done on getting a BFP! I found quite a good article above on implantation bleeding. From what I have read our bleeds could be implantation as they say it happens about a week before you expect your period. I really hope your BFP stays strong!!

Naddie - it's such a crazy time this isn't it! Hope you have a relaxing Sunday and get some feeling of hope soon! When are you testing?

Hope everyone else is doing ok? Xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Babytinks

Afternoon everyone.

Helen ff - congrats on ur bfp I really hope its a sticky for u. 

Grovecottage - hope ure having a chilled day today and ur embie is getting comfy. 

Betsy- not long until u find out ur transfer date. Good luck for tomorrow. 

Mg2 & Naddie - hope ure both ok and feeling a bit more possitive. I know how u feel though I cant seem to snap mmyself out of this low mood.  

Wibblewobble- how u doing hun?

Well today I am 4dpt and have had a couple of twinges I think and still low down ache, but guess that could be the meds & or a bit of constipation.  I felt a bit dizzy just a moment ago, maybe I stood too quickly who knows. My (.)(.) Are a bit tender too. This journey is so confusing as could be symptoms or not. Today will be last day of implantation if my little snowfake has got comfy. Back to work tomorrow with a 4 day week b4 beta test on Friday! ! My goal is to get past weds as thats when I started bleeding last time. Please stick.    

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

I'm bored of this 2ww would rather know now if its worked or not. Why does it have to be so long?

Don't know if I've been having symptoms or not, I think its possible to just imagine them because you want to feel something, have some indication that its worked.

I'm still thinking I might start testing from tomorrow. Its 11dpo so quite early and I'm not expecting a line that early but it does start to soften the blow ready for otd. Think I'd prefer to get used to a bfn  that way rather than wait for otd or AF whichever strikes first.

Anyone testing?


----------



## Dollyeden

Hey ladies
My test day is 3rd February, so I think I may just wait until then.....oh I don't know!


----------



## grovecottage

My test day is 7th feb and my clinic has said  not to test they want a blood test... 
I have a  hcg injection to take on tues  and apperantly this is why I am not to do a hpt..
Will probably just test a day early x


----------



## mg2

Hi girls - more cramping today and a mixture between very dark and red blood. Not enough to be a period but definitely significant. Feel like it's all over for me now. Called the clinic and they said not to worry and that it could be normal but it doesn't feel good. I am taking an extra cyclogest as they recommended. Have come home from work and have my feet up on the sofa - trying to relax. This is tough!

Hope u are all doing better than me!

Xx


----------



## emz2402

I've just had my transfer today. Unfortunately they had to thaw all 3 embryos as one didn't wake up. One was a four cell and the other was only a 1 cell so they've both been transferred but the likelihood of the one cell working is very slim. So a little disappointed but just got to cross fingers now and settle in for the 2WW.

OTD is 2 weeks today but think I will test on the Saturday so have the weekend to cry without having to worry about work!

xxx


----------



## kmj88

Hi everyone.

Congratulations on being PUPO emz2402; try and keep positive.

mg2 - i hope its not your period and it is as the clinic say 'normal'

wibble-wobble - I've been lurking on the Jan 2ww site and see that you started on the pee sticks this morning - just too tempting isn't it?!!

helenff -  any more news today? 

Babytink and Naddie - how are you guys? Still resisting the urge to test??

AFM - OTD is Friday but I tested with clear blue digital this morning and got a BFN. I know i shouldn't lose all hope just yet as still early but my test date last time was a Friday and by the Monday of that week I had a positive so I've pretty much given up for this cycle.
I'm feeling very low today and not sure I can go through it all again.

xx


----------



## helenff

Hello, sorry thought I'd already posted about today on here - basically there was a line but I am pretty sure it was fainter than yesterday, so I'm not hopeful to be honest. But I think I'll need to wait until tomorrow to be sure. 


  kmj88 - it's so hard, isn't it? At the beginning with the injections, I thought I can't do this again. Last week I was more positive, now I feel deflated again. 


emz2402 - best of luck with the 2ww, you never know which embie (or both!) is going to make it.


((hugs)) mg2 - I bled a lot when I was in the 2ww for my son and somehow he hung on through it all.


----------



## kmj88

sorry to hear that helenff. Still got my fingers crossed for you tomorrow though! xx


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls,

I feel a bit behind you as lots on 2ww, fingers crossed for us all  

Helenff - the line may be fainter by chance rather than a bfn, I wonder if some are more sensitive than others?  I'm holding out hope for you xx

Mg2 - I hope the bleeding is not AF and glad your clinic suggested more cyclogest xx 

Kmj - it's still quite early if otd is Friday, fingers crossed for you, will you test again tomorrow? 

Emz congrats on the start of 2ww, I hope you can have some nice treats and distractionsto get you through 

Grove cottage, babytinks, naddie, wobble and dolly, hope 2ww is not too frustrating, it's so tempting to test, maybe you can lock up the pee sticks hehe

Hope everyone else is ok 

Afm my scan today showed good news, my lining is 7.6mm so have been referred for ET.  A bit stressed though as I've been waiting for the embryologist to return my call all day as need to know which day ET is...apparently they are too busy to phone (according to receptionist), makes me glad to have paid thousands of pounds to them, not..,

Babydust to all xx


----------



## Babytinks

Evening all.

Emz- crongrats on being pupo & welcome to the crazy tww.

Helenff- don't give up hope yet it maybe fainter because of a number of reasons.

Kmj- its too early for u to be testing. I'll have to send the stick police around   

Betsy - that's great news!

Hope everyone else is doing OK.

It was my 1st day back at work today after my transfer and it was a welcomed distraction as I am driving myself mad. 5dpt today and belly has felt a bit weird and a bit like AF is on her way, please don't shatter my dreams and stay away     Back is a bit achy, (.)(.) Still sore. 3 more days of work to get through   Xx


----------



## grovecottage

Hi everyone hope you all had a lovely Monday  
Congrats emz2402 on PUPO!! Welcome to the 2ww.
Kmj88 try and stay positive honey, every cycle is different and  every day is different...  You never know what tomorrow never mind Friday brings... It's still so early to test... Big hugs and keep the positive thoughts  xx
Helenff  good luck for tomorrow honey keeping my fingers crossed..
Bestysw that's great neews about your lining.. I hope the embryologist calls first thing in the morning and doesn't keep you waiting any longer!!

I have been having lots of period cramps like af  is on her way  so trying to keep my fingers crossed... My left (.) is sore but I really think it's my mind playin tricks on me as only 2 day after transfer.. Or to take my hcg injection in the morning for one last boost to help tmy embie snuggle in
Xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Hi everyone just realised I haven't posted on here all day. Sorry to all that have got bfn's remember though its not over til the fat lady says so  

Don't know how many of you if any of you post in the 2ww thread, I'm posting in both the Jan and Feb 2ww (I have a difference of opinion with my clinic on when otd should be!)

Anyway I think I've rattled on about early testing on all the threads and I started this morning. Thinking it would be too early to see a line at 6dp5dt I decided to use an out of date test and not waste a new one. I only got a second line    I'm happy I've now seen one of these elusive lines but I'm not actually sure how reliable it is. I'm really hoping this is real and it is happening so for today at least I'm hopeful. I've read positive and negative things about out of date tests so I'm just keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Oh Baby

Hi Ladies

I had a popsicle xfrd on Sunday morning.  It was a 3 day old 7 cell before it was frozen and lost 1 cell during the thaw, so became a 6 cell.

The thing that bothers me is that it was thawed on  Saturday morning and by Sunday morning it had not divided anymore, but they said that this was completely normal ( as was the losing 1 cell).  

I'm also confused on how old the emby is.... if it was 3 days old when it was frozen, then it thawed (so day of thaw would still be 3 days old?) so day of transfer makes it 4 days old? but if it didn't divided overnight does that make it still a 3 day old emby? 

Has anyone had success with a 6 cell 3day old popsicle that hadn't divided again before being xfrd?

This is a completely natural cycle for me, I'm not having any meds at all. (I'm loving it since every symptom will be a real one as well as no needles or pessaries)

Currently I'm on the 2ww and haven't decided if I will test early or not....(not sure I'll be able to resist the temptation though)

Wishing much baby dust to you all


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

Sorry just a really quick one as have to bath toddler...I've got my transfer date it's Saturday, hooray!  So hopefully I'll be PUPO this weekend, hooray! xxx


----------



## Babytinks

Evening ladies. Its very quiet in here today, how is everyone? 

I am 6dpt and have survived another day at work. The day didn't start well though as work up to a freezinghouse & no hot water because boiler decided to stop working grrrrr, all I need right now. Plumber came out tonight and its the circuit board over heating. He got it working so the water would heat up and we could shower, but it needs replacing.  Good job we rent and dont have to fork out loads. Luckily we have a gas fire so could warm up when got home from work.

I am anxious about tomorrow as its when I started bleeding last time, so really hope I can get through tomorrow. I just want to get to fri to have my beta bloods to tell me either way  . Im sooo anxious this time and its exhausting me.

Betsy- thats great news. U will be pupo before u know it    xx


----------



## kmj88

Thank you all for your nice supportive comments - I hope you are all right and I am just testing too early will try and hold on for Friday but it's hard to stay positive (especially with no symptoms at all)!

Babytinks - it'll be hard to get out of your cosy bed this morning!! Not long to Friday 

Betsy - great news about Saturday; you'll be in this 2ww before you know it! 

Oh Baby - I think it's still classed as the same day on which it was frozen. Mine was a 5d and I'm sure they still referred to it as such. Congratulations on being PUPO!

Wibble wobble - how's that line looking??

Grovecottage - our minds are so cruel to us during this 2ww. 

Helenff - any more news on that line, how are you?

Mg2, emz - how are you both with this horrible wait??

Sorry if I've missed anyone; really hope everyone is coping as well as they can be. Xxx


----------



## helenff

Hi *kmj88*

Thank you for asking - I had another line today. It is visible but I'm sure it's lighter than yesterday. However I have been using cheap ones from eBay and they fade after a few hours, so you can't compare today's test to yesterday's, if you see what I mean. I have bought some regular tests on the way to work and I will do them tomorrow which is my proper test day anyway. I know I must seem quite paranoid about them, but when I miscarried I had light tests all the way to six weeks and I guess I am worried about being in that situation again. Try to stay on to Friday if you can, because you will get a much clearer result - I would not have done all this worrying if I hadn't tested early!

*Babytinks* - good luck!
*BetsySW *- good news for Sat!
*Oh baby *- I agree that it is the age it was when it was frozen. Frosties often lose a cell or take a while to start dividing again so if they told you it was fine, it would've been fine 
*grovecottage *- fingers crossed for you!

Sorry if I've missed anyone - not quite with it today!


----------



## danceintherain

Wibble - so exciting that you got that second line! Hope it sticks around!

Grovecottage, baby thinks, mg2 - not been posting on here recently as I'm out, but still looking in on the thread and keeping my fingers crossed for all of you. 

Barbee - I notice your OTD was yesterday. Hope you are ok xxx


----------



## naddie

Good afternoon ladies  

I haven't posted in a few days, but been on and been following your progress.  

Lots of OTD coming up soon and I wish every one of you a BFP       

This 2ww is driving me    I have been testing frantically since day 4   don't no wot I was expecting except a BFN, been testing everyday since, I cant lift my mood, I don't feel the same as my previous cycles, no sore (.)(.) which I had the last twice. Anyway I will always be grateful for my wee miracle we had last year.

Danceintherain, how are you? silly question, I know, hope you are feeling positive to future treatments.

Helenff, good luck with your testing tomorrow, its been wee cheapie ones I have been using from ebay.

Betsy, best wishes with your transfer on Saturday, will you have sumone to help you out with your LO, I have had my eldest daughter helping out, but shes back at school after being off on study leave, i have had no other choice but to lift my little one when he needs me.

Kmj88, i like you have had no signs, good luck, stay positive.

Babytinks, how are you feeling, your nearly there, jez, wot a carry on with your heating/water. I am jealous your getting tested on Friday, i have away to next Thursday.

Oh baby, both my embies dropped cells, 8 to 5 and 7 to 6, they say its very common.

Grovecottage, how have you been since transfer, good i hope, when are you testing, will you wait till OTD?

Wibble Wobble and you still testing away like me, lol.Did you get an in date testing stick? hope you have feeling good.

 


Sorry if i have missed anyone out xxxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Naddie I've tested the last 3 days. Got lines on all of them, did the expired (December 2013) digi this morning and that came up 1 to 2 so praying lil Fred is a sticky bean. Got to wait til Saturday to phone the clinic so wishing the week would speed up x


----------



## naddie

Seems like a good sign wibble wobble     every minute of everyday is dragging in, I have been going to my bed early the last few nites just to get the days by with, I really don't think I will do another FET is this doesn't work, I have practically fell out with my whole family at some point    my emotions are all over the place, this has been my worse cycle to date xxx


----------



## danceintherain

naddie - I'm OK thanks, trying not to dwell on it, but it's hard.   Moving forward though. Just got a date for our follow-up appointment at the clinic, 14th Feb. How romantic! 

wibble-wobble - Hope the week flies by for you so you can get your official BFP!

Hope everyone is doing OK


----------



## wibble-wobble

Danceintherain I just   at your comment about your follow up on valentines. Reminded me that it was valentines day 2011 when we first went to see our gp for fertility tests


----------



## naddie

as hard as it is, you seem in good spirits, get the hubbie to treat you to a nice dinner afterwards   

I got a mammogram letter in the post today, its the day before my OTD    so am thinking do I cancel it, or do I wait to nearer the time, as you all no I am a frantic hpt tester    so I will know a few days before hand.


----------



## wibble-wobble

Naddie I'd wait til nearer the time. I've forgotten when is your otd? Have you started your serial testing yet?


----------



## naddie

My test date is the 6th, ages away, oh yes, lol, I have been testing from day 4, lol   did 3 tests today, though I am only 7dp3dt, but I just don't feel positive this time, had no signs apart from a few pains the first 2/3 days after transfer.


----------



## wibble-wobble

Wow testing from the day after transfer that's some going. Still plenty of time for the test to change


----------



## naddie

sorry I meant day 4 after transfer, xx


----------



## helenff

@naddie Well I've been testing like crazy since transfer. I had a 2dt on the Thursday and the following Sat (so 9dp2dt) I had the faintest hardly visible line - the day before it was completely blank. I'm still getting relatively faint tests now that I'm 13dp2dt :-/ I feel more hopeful this evening as I took an Asda test that was more positive than my internet cheapies have been, but god knows what I'll feel tomorrow when it's OTD time. Eeeek!


----------



## Oh Baby

Thank you for you replies ladies.  So it looks like I would have had a 5 day old ebmy xfd last Sunday (26/01/14) going on your advice (emby frozen at 3 days old, thawed on Saturday 27th and xfd on Sunday).

That means today I am 4dp5dt.  Yesterday and today I have been feeling nauseous throughout the day.  I'm not usually a sickly person at all.  I have balked at some food which I normally enjoy.  I feel like I want to eat often in the day but the look and smell of food is making my stomach turn.  If I thought about it enough I could probably vomit.

I had a completely natural fet cycle no drugs whatsover this time, could this nausea mean I am pregnant?  Is it possible to be getting symptoms so soon after xfr?


----------



## wibble-wobble

Its not impossible some people are more sensitive to the extra hormones than others.


----------



## magsandemma

Hi Ladies

I am 3dp3dt of 2 frosties one 7 cell and one 8 cell. Have been taking prognova for a few wks now and started cyclogest 400mg 3 times a day since last friday. This is now our 6th cycle and our last 2 frosties! 

Feel like going a bit crazy already as yesturday felt really nauseous when in the car, have been resting lots in day when little lady is at school, been having strong af aches since transfer and lasg night had backache and nipping sensation. This morning I feel very nauseous and dont remember feeling this nauseous on last two cycles altho I wws on gestone then 100mg once a day, I qlso havepqin in my ythighs! ! I told myselfi wasnt going to drive myself crazy this time over analysing everything but seems cant help myself!

I know its too early for symptoms and its the prog playing tricks mostly but feeling hopeful,  hoping you ladies can help me stay sane!

Will read over last few days to get ul to spped with where everyone is 

Good luck

Maggie


----------



## wibble-wobble

Sorry Magsandemma there's no way I can help you stay sane. People have been questioning my sanity for years     Welcome to the thread tho


----------



## magsandemma

Wobble wobble -  prob. Not best choice of words lol should of said go crazy together lol, I totally forgot just how obsessed and crazy this 2ww sends you!
Congrats on your bfp!


----------



## helenff

Today is my test day and I still have a bfp . It's also stronger on my hospital test than my internet ones so I'm hoping the crappy results earlier were due to them. Who knows, but at least I have a couple of weeks of feeling good before scan.

Thank you for all the support!

I'd say don't go too crazy with testing, except I'd be a total hypocrite!


----------



## wibble-wobble

Congrats on your bfp Helen 

Magsandemma thank you I hope you are celebrating soon too  


Its not officially my otd yet but tested yet again this morning and my 2 lines are exactly the same colour   

On my fresh cycle 2 years ago (nearly) my otd was 9dp5dt which works out as today in this cycle. I don't know if the clinic made a mistake with the date or just give  longer for an fet, but I'm treating it as a real bfp. It was a natural cycle fet and I want it to be real  

I have to wait until Saturday to ring still! I'm possibly one of the most impatient people ever


----------



## naddie

That's fab news Helen   well done, wibble wobble I don't think you have to doubt your testing, well done ladies, its good to hear sum good news. xxx


----------



## Lexan

Hi ladies

I will have to move over to the feb thread as lining not playing ball so waiting on AF to start again.

Goodluck to all, congratulations to the BFPers, and hugs to the bfn. Sending best wishes to all in the 2ww.

Lex


----------



## mg2

Huge congratulations wibble wobble and henenff on you BFP! It's over for us I am afraid. Off to the clinic for a review appointment and counselling session! Try to get to the bottom of why I started bleeding 4dpt 5dt (brown then got progressively heavier and until it turned into a massive AF from hell)! 

Thanks for all the support everyone and I hope the beans are sticky. Wishing lots more BFP's on here the rest of the ladies. We are still hoping we'll get ours one day xx


----------



## naddie

Mg2, so sorry to hear of your sad news big hugs to you xxx


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls,

Lexan I hope your lining starts obliging with your next cycle, Best of luck!

Wobble and Helen, congrats on your BFPs!!!hooray, looking forward to hearing about your scans 

Mg so sorry :-( I hope your clinic have some answers at your follow up, my heart goes out to you xx

Naddie - please keep us updated with your daily testing, I understand why you bought so many kits  I wouldn't expect your BFP for a few days maybe though, I think it takes a bit of time for the HCG but at least you'll know immediately 

Hope everyone else is ok xx

Afm my transfer is on Saturday, eek!  I'm at work tomorrow, so the transfer will come round really fast, nervous and excited now!

Betsy xx


----------



## mg2

Thanks for the kind words girls. Had a lovely chat with the counsellor and the Dr, IVF going a head in April with Gestone injections to stop me from bleeding early! 

Good luck to all xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Mg2 I hope you can get some answers when you see your consultant, hopefully the extra meds will get you your take home baby 

So after declaring my bfp this morning, I later started to spot its only very light brown and not very much (watery/sludgy before that) I'm now bricking it    I've waited days for a sign of implantation ( a sign something was happening before I started to test) and now that it has happened its freaked me out and I'm scared of going to the toilet! I had some pain in my lower back while I was at work but it only seemed to ache when I was stood still  a while ( walking and sitting I'm fine, just a few niggles)


----------



## Babytinks

Wibble-wobble & Helenff - congratulations to u both, its lovely to hear BFP's

Betsy- not long to wait now!

Its my otd tomorrow and going to clinic for a beta blood test. I'm so glad the tww is over, but the worst wait is to come tomorrow!      

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow, let's hope its a bumper BFP Friday to end the month ☺ xx


----------



## helenff

((hugs)) *wibble*, I know how terrifying it is. I think I found a tiny speck of brown today and I'm hoping it's from my spotting the other day - remember I'd already had my positive and didn't see how I could get implantation spotting after it, but it could simply be that it's taken a while to work its way out. I won't lie, it worries me too, but when I was pregnant with my son I bled for around 11 days over test day and no cause was ever found. I think lots of IVF ladies bleed due to extra fluffy lining and all the meds we're on.

Good luck *babytinks *for testing, and* Betsy *for transfer.

*Mg2*, glad you were able to get a review sorted, and better luck next time. This 'game' is so unfair!


----------



## kmj88

A lesson to early testers - don't do it! After Mondays BFN and a week of being miserable - today I got a    !!
So pleased but after last time am staying nervous until we see the heartbeat in just over two weeks!!

Wibble & Helen - congratulations on your BFP's. I have also had a bit of spotting yesterday - am trying to say it's just normal?!

Babytinks - good luck today really hope you get some good news too

Mg2 - glad you had a positive session with the counsellor - this journey really is so hard, mentally and physically. Fingers crossed for you next time. 

Betsy - hope transfer goes well tomorrow 

Naddie - serial tester - how's it going??

Really sorry to those I've missed - wishing everyone lots of love and hugs; be strong!

KJ xx


----------



## naddie

Kmj88. congratulations on your    over the moon for you.    You have given me a wee bit of hope this morning, still testing negative this morning, 9dp3dt and no signs of pregnancy at all. I have spend the last 2 day in floods of tears, didn't really think it would have effected me his way.  Cant face another FET, I think we will get our summer holiday out the way and try in august time, Off shopping for some summer clothes this morning to cheer me up. 

Babytinks, thinking of you this morning, hope its good news for you  

Wibble and Helen, how are yous ladies today, I had spotting my last pregnancy, its very common, but I know how worrying it will be for yous ladies  

Mg2, glad your counselling meeting went well, your a brave woman.  

Betsy, hope you have a smooth transfer tomorrow. 

Hope all you lovely ladies have a great weekend.


----------



## kmj88

Thanks naddie. Don't give up hope yet. Toady I'm 11 days post a 5 day transfer so give it a few more days yet; still too eay for you. 
Have fun shopping though!! Xx


----------



## Babytinks

Omg omg omg I am totally in shock its BFP!!!! My beta was 184. I just burst into tears when I come off the phone, mixture of happiness and rease of anxiety! Xx


----------



## kmj88

Its a great day babytinks!! Congratulations!! xx


----------



## naddie

Thanks Kmj88, I will continue with my meds for the next few day, Babytinks, congratulations, over the moon for you, have a great weekend, and mind take it easy xxx


----------



## Dollyeden

Ladies such wonderful news. Congrats. My test day is Monday and Suprisingly have resisted The urge to test......roll on Monday.
Happy Weekend all xxxx


----------



## slb628

Lots of mixed news on here - big hugs to the BFN's my heart goes out to you
And then also absolutely amazing news for the BFP's 
The extremes of emotions are what make our journeys such rollercoaster and I guess what doesn't kill us makes us stronger
Roll on OTD next Friday - sorry no personals but watching everyone's progress with fingers crossed x x x


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

Just a quick one as I'm on the train home after ET, one 4BB expanding blast on board, yay!  The embryologist gave a 25% chance of success.

Love to all xx


----------



## Dollyeden

That's great news. Well have a restful few days xx


----------



## kmj88

Fingers crossed for you Betsy. Xx


----------



## slb628

Hang in there Naddie and dollyeden
Good luck with the 2ww Betsy SW
X x


----------



## grovecottage

Hi girls, well done to all those with the gorgeous BFPs.... And to those with bfns massive hugs and stay strong! Thinking of you all.

Betsy that is brilliant news you must be over the moon! Get lots of rest  
I am really struggling through this 2ww  I am not confident at all got no symptoms at all... And really want to test but had a hcg injection on tues and worried it would be a wrong reading.... Test day isn't till Friday an the clinic asked me not to do a hpt??!! 
Need some confidence xx


----------



## Oh Baby

Gratz to all you lovely ladies who have their bfps   and big   to those who missed out this month.  Best of sticky baby dust to those still waiting!

Your clinics seem to tell you ALOT more than ours do.  I have never been told what grade embryo I have.  I've never been told any hormone levels etc.  You ladies are very lucky.


----------



## slb628

Hi grovecottage
I'm in the same boat - test date not til Friday and don't 'feel pregnant' at all other than all the side effects of all the drugs and peeing all the time but only because I'm drinking lots of water as instructed!!!!
I guess all we can do is keep googling anything and everything in the hope our frosties have stuck (I have iphone cramp!!!)
Hang in there Hun - we never know x x x x


----------



## grovecottage

Hi slb628, how are you? Thank you for you lovely message... And thank you for the reminder that I am not alone... You never know the side effects may not be the drugs and be your amazing BFP!!  I have done a natural fet and the hcg injection was the only drug I was given..  I had tummy cramps for 2 days after transfer and sore boobs but that has all stopped now!!

Are you going I hold out to test on Friday or are you an early tester! Thanks for the positivity honey!!
Xx


----------



## slb628

I am trying to hold out until Friday but I can feel my sanity slipping away every day 😄😄
And yeah as long we feel ok, and period says away then all we can do is wait!
Hang in there cycle buddy x x


----------



## Gemma1512

Hi girls can I join the thread? 

I'm 1dp5dt and already symptom spotting!! I've only had backache really but had that all the way thro my tww last time and that was bfn  

Praying for a bfp this time 

Congrats to all those who have got their bfps this mnt and big hugs to those who have not  

Good luck everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## slb628

Hi Gemma - yeah lots of prayers on this page for our BFP's
I love how you name your embryos!!!
Hope Bert and Ernie are keepers! 😀😀
All ok here today - just feeling normal... Never a good thing!!!!


----------



## grovecottage

Hi Gemma welcome to the thread!! Best of luck to you and your lovely embies!
I have started spotting and terrified it's all over for us as g&t lots of period type cramps... Scared to go the the toilet 

Hope everyone is having a lovely wkend and staying warm
Xx


----------



## Gemma1512

When was ET grovecottage? I've heard a lot of ladies having period type cramps and spotting it can be a good sign  good luck Hun xxxxx


----------



## naddie

I had cramps all the while with my last 2ww and now have my wee 7 month. think I am out this time, still bfp, thats 22 tests I have done in the last week    otd is Thursday, stopped taking my meds today. Off out picking my new kitchen today. Good luck ladies, I will be keeping an eye on your progress.


----------



## danceintherain

Grove cottage - don't give up yet, I think cramps and spotting can be normal  Xx

Naddie - you still have a few more days until OTD. Retail therapy, generally keeping very busy, kitchen-buying and other distraction techniques are definitely a good idea I think! I would say though do keep taking your meds if you're not due to stop taking them yet. You don't want to risk wondering 'what if...'. Sorry you're feeling so down and predicting the worst, believe me I know that feeling. Xxx


----------



## kmj88

Hi Naddie - please don't give up yet; remember I had my BFN 4 days before OTD and I'm pregnant now!! I had no symptoms at all and truly believed it was over for me. Be strong xxx

Grovecottage - ditto to you; keep positive - cramps etc can all be normal.

Gemma - welcome and good luck 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## grovecottage

Hi Gemma, et was last sat 25/01 and test date is 07/02... Have been cramping really badly all day with a bit more spotting tonight... Thanks for the lovely messages of support naddie and danceintherain... How are you keeping honey? Looking after yourself I hope!

Naddie I think danceintherain is right don't give up hope yet you never know what could happen, your still early to test I would def keep taking the meds.... Stay positive 😘
Hugs you everyone xx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi ladies 

Dont get to come on here very often

Grove cottage - I remember with my cycle with my daughter many yrs ago I was so sure that af was going to arrive any minute so keep positive hun 

Naddie  -  Good idea to keep busy as once you have started peeing on those sticks they r bloody addictive and can drive you crazy, give it a few more days hun

Gemma -  Good luck for the 2ww and trying to keep sane, symptom spotting drives us crazy, i swore i wasnt going to do it this time but cant help myself!

Good luck to everyone else on the craziness that is the 2ww, I forgot how crazy it can make you, my last one was over 1.5yrs ago as my thyroid decided it didnt want to play ball so its taken over a yr to get it regulated again!  Just a quick post as on the nightshift and have quick half hr to try to catch up!  I am now 7dp3dt and have been feeling rotten the last 24hrs with sticken headache and awful tummy cramps, and tmi squits!! which i think is induced by the cyclogest as i do them pr and having 3 4oomg a day! 
I am still having cramps on and off mostly on tho and feels very heavy like af is just going explode!  Also having lots of lower back ache which i do get before af but usually on the day before and have had this for 3 days now so fingers crossed its a good sign, i also have one nipple area that is very tender to touch even if i fold my arms it aches!! which is new but again this could be the evil bullets!  I am trying desparately not to think about testing but already googling when i can test lol just not buying any at the mo so i am not tempted!!

Hope to catch up again later, take care ladies

Maggie 
xx


----------



## Avon Queen

naddie said:


> I had cramps all the while with my last 2ww and now have my wee 7 month. think I am out this time, still bfp, thats 22 tests I have done in the last week   otd is Thursday, stopped taking my meds today. Off out picking my new kitchen today. Good luck ladies, I will be keeping an eye on your progress.


* sneaks in* i tested negative 4 days before official test date, positive the night before


----------



## Gemma1512

Grovecottage hope the cramping and spotting is a good sign good luck Hun 

Naddie don't give up hun, it's not over yet!! Praying for u Hunny 

Hi and good luck to everyone 

Afm, praying Bert and Ernie are snuggling in!!  I'm a bit up and doen at the moment one minute I'm confident and thinking positive the nxt I'm convinced this isn't gonna work! I've been having backache and cramps in my left since yesterday and this was the same as last time so I'm really scared of bfn again!! I know cramps can be a good thing but I'm just nervous ! Praying my lil embies are going strong in there!!


----------



## Dollyeden

Morning Ladies
Well I have just had my blood test, so now I wait!
Hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## Gemma1512

Just a quick question ladies, did you all take couch rest/ bed rest after et?

My clinic said to return to normal activities after et as long as it's nothing strenuous! Feel bit guilty now coz I had et Saturday I walked the dogs yesterday, walked the dogs today and then went shopping! Do you think I'm doing too much? I'm back in work Wednesday but I've got an office job so I sit down most of the day! 

I'm getting a lot of cramps and backache! I'm so nervous! This tww is gonna drag!! 

Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grovecottage

Hi Gemma hon how are you?? It's so hard to know what is best! The 2ww I got pregnant with my son I went straight back to work (desk job)! I also have a doggy and walked him everyday as normal.. So this 2ww I went straight back to work as well (although not walking the dog as much as weather is miserable) hope this helps

Xx


----------



## helenff

Gemma, on my first cycle I rested lots and bfn. Second cycle I went back to work, though it is a desk job - bfp. This time I had a very easy time of it for the three days following, but did have a toddler to look after in the evenings and weekend, then went back to work - bfp.

I believe that if you carry on doing whatever your body is used to doing (ie walking the dogs), you should be fine. Moving around is good for blood flow.


----------



## kmj88

Hi Gemma, I agree with helenff.my first cycle I rested and took a week off work (bfn), the other three cycles I had the day of trasfer off and the next day then went back to work. All 3 of these cycles were bfp! Also like heen for my last two cycles i've had a toddler so no choice but to get back to normal as my DS doesn't understand 'mummy needs to rest' (despite me trying)!

Dolly - hope its good news!

Naddie - how are you?

Fingers crossed maggie!

KJxx


----------



## Flipsy

Hello everyone. Hope you don't mind me jumping abroad. I did post a while ago but haven't had much to report.

We are doing a double donor cycle. We got 12 eggs from our donor in December. 9 were mature & 9 fertilised & were frozen on Day 1.

Our 9 were thawed today & I'm pleased to say all 9 thawed perfectly. Will hear on Wednesday if we need to go that day (day 3) or wait to Friday. Embryologist said it was looking likely that it would be a day 5 blastocyst transfer!

Also discover last week that our egg donor was pregnant from the cycle.

Currently oozing positivity.

Good luck to all those waiting for transfer & those on the 2ww xxxx


----------



## Gemma1512

Thanks ladies that's made me feel a lot better!  

Good luck everyone xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dollyeden

Oh my days.......I am still waiting for a phone call. This is worse than the 2ww!


----------



## slb628

Oh my goodness Dollyeden - that's just mean!!'
Gemma I always just go back to 'as usual' but take it easier then normal - don't rush as much! And have had mixed results
And welcome Flipsy - wow sounds like you should have some good options! 
Hope everyone else is well x x x


----------



## wibble-wobble

Ring them dollydean


----------



## Dollyeden

This is torture.....I have succumbed to home test and there is a feint line.....,...


----------



## grovecottage

Dollyeden.... That's great news a faint line is a line..... You should ring your clinic first thing in the morning, that's not fair for them not to have run you honey
Xx


----------



## Dollyeden

Thankyou I will.....I can't believe I had the blood test at 10.10 this morning


----------



## kmj88

Great news Dolly; can't believe you hung on for so long!! If you hit a feint line in the evening it'll definitely be a stronger line in the morning with more concentrated pee!! 
Really bad of them not to have rung though. Xx


----------



## chellelauz

Hey everyone!!!!  Sorry i started the post but aint even been on here in ages!!!!!

I'm having a nightmare as I have just realsied that i havent been doing my injections the last 5 days im such an idiot!!!! what do you think will happen now?


----------



## chellelauz

Well actually i have been doing them but didnt realsie i wasn't actually sucking the stuff up into the syringe so i was stickign it into my belly for nothing and pushing nothing into me!


----------



## wibble-wobble

I'd speak to the clinic you may have to rearrange your transfer chellelauz


----------



## slb628

Looking forward to your news Dolly x x


----------



## Gemma1512

Dollys a lines a line congrats 

chellelauz id phone the clinic just to be sure

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dollyeden

Well Ladies after calling at 9 this morning I got a positive result. Although my Hcg levels are low so I must test again on Thursday ...is that the norm?


----------



## Gemma1512

Congrats dollyden  xxxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

It could be you had a late implanter. My clinic don't do the hcg bloods as a standard, but from reading posts on ff and know if you have bloods they usually do 2 or 3 lots between 48 and 72hrs apart so they can work out how much your levels are rising by


----------



## slb628

Yey Dolly!!!! Great news 
My clinic just do an hpt so I'd be none the wiser - a positive is a positive 🎉🎉🎉🎉


----------



## slb628

Hi Grovecottage - anything to report? Nothing here! But we have only 3 sleeps to go!!!


----------



## grovecottage

Congrats dolly!! A positive is a positive!! Woohoo!!
Hey slb628 how are you holding up honey? No news,  have promised myself the last 2 nights I was goin to wake up and test... But then the morning comes and I chicken out! Have you tested at all 
Xx


----------



## slb628

Nope grovecottage I'm holding out too!!
Driving me mad!! Keep have period pains on and off which I don't know if it's good / bad but stressful!!! Xx


----------



## slb628

I caved in this morning and tested -BFN so living in hope of some elevated HCG on Friday .... Clutching as straws springs to mind 😢😢


----------



## grovecottage

Hi slb, still 48 hrs to test day it's still early honey don't be too down keep the positivity up...still lots of time for your hcg levels to come up honey!! 
Stay strong cycle buddie xx


----------



## slb628

Thanks grovecottage - let's hope so
And well done you for staying strong x x
Positive vibes!!!


----------



## Oh Baby

huge congrats dolly! how stressful for you you poor thing waiting so long then having to call them yourself, surely they must know we wait with baited breath for their phone call.

good luck,   and  to everyone waiting for answers 

my blood test is tomorrow, im 11dp3dt, 14dpo, cd28, af was due today at the latest she hasn't come but still a bfn on a cheap pee stick this morning.  It's so frustrating.  Had bad af cramps 2 days ago but none since.  The tiniest bit of brown/pink spot but only when I wipe (sorry tmi) there is no 'flow' Am starving hungry most of the time, tired all of the time, was nauseous the last 2 weeks but that has gone apart from quick bouts when I smell something that usually wouldn't bother me but hits me like a brick lately and I'm smelling things that no one else seems to be able to smell.  I'm on no meds after a natural fet cycle so can't blame any meds for anything.  I'm clinging to the hope of a late implanter since the emby was still sleepy when they put it back in on 26/1 at 3 days old.  So frustrating!  Not sure if I have any hope at all but I figure as long as af doesn't show up there's still hope.


----------



## slb628

A huge good luck to you today Oh Baby - all sounds very confusing but also hopeful - let us know how you get on x x x x


----------



## Dollyeden

Morning Ladies. Well I am having my 2nd blood test today  hoping that my levels have gone up. This is one crazy time! Good luck to you Oh baby. And have another crazy day everyone xxx


----------



## kmj88

Good luck for today oh baby and dolly. Everything is crossed for you both xx


----------



## grovecottage

Lots and lots of babysits oh baby! Got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## grovecottage

Sorry that was meant to read babydust silly iPhone!! 😳


----------



## naddie

Good afternoon ladies OTD today, after 25 hpt lol    clinic confirmed    

I have done my grieving the last week, I just knew it hadn't worked, I cancelled my appointment with the clinic today, but after a think to myself, I went in and faced the music, and to be honest, I am glad I went now. I have came home in great spirits and I am pushing for my next FET in march  

I am doing a natural fet this time, nurses aren't sure why I was on a medicated one, as my cycle is as regular as clock work. Anyway, I am having a weekend away with the hubbie next weekend and I am going to be a rebel, and drink lots of baileys and ice   

Hope you lovely ladies are all doing well, lots of newbies on here now, finding it hard to keep up, best wishes on your journey.      xxx


----------



## kmj88

I'm sorry to hear that Naddie. Its good that you are positive for next time though.
Have a fantastic weekend away and enjoy the baileys!!
KJxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Naddie wishing you loads of luck for march, sorry this time wasnt your time


----------



## slb628

Naddie that's such a positive way to think and so glad your spirits are high ready for your Baileys fest at the weekend - lots of luck for March for you x x


----------



## Dollyeden

Must be a day for bad news......my hcg levels went down. So that is it for me. What a crap day. But reading Naddies post has made me feel more positive.......Bring on the baileys!


----------



## wibble-wobble

Sorry to hear that dollyden


----------



## Betsy SW

So sorry to Dolly and Naddie and those with BFNs :-( it's such a hard time and my heart goes out to you xxx

I have a question for those who have got to testing stage... I've been having strong AF pains foe the past day (5dp5dt) and as in my fresh cycle I had strong AF pains followed by a BFP on OTD, I am hoping it could be a good sign? Or can AF pains also be followed by a BFN? I know it's impossible to say for sure, just wondered what you ladies experiences were?  I am under the impression that due to taking cyclogest and progynova that I'd be very unlikely to get AF (so my clinic says) but again perhaps it's wishful thinking...

Love to all xx


----------



## slb628

Not sure Betsy but testing tomorrow and had AF pains on and off all week - let you know tomorrow - it feels to me like I'm a BFN but I think everyone gets all different symptoms that mean 1 thing for 1 person and the opposite for another - there's no consistency / rules that apply to everyone... Ever!!!! Positive vibes for you - hang in there x x x x

Dolly - so sorry to hear your news


----------



## Betsy SW

Thanks slb, good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## kmj88

Really sorry to hear your news dolly. Stay positive. Big   Xx


----------



## grovecottage

Dolly so sorry to hear you news!! This journey is so hard and unfair!! Take time to wal from this and look after yourself! Naddie I hope your ok too, loving your positivity... Big hugs to both of you girls..

Betsy if it helps I had lots and af pains last wkend which would have made me 8dp3dt and my otd is tomorrow... I tested this morning (couldn't help myself) and got a positive can't believe it but need the blood test results tomorrow before I can 100% believe it!!
Best of luck tomorrow lb. Xx


----------



## Oh Baby

Dolly and naddie I'm so so sorry, I'm also joining you in your grief as AF arrived today, so I'm not going in for the blood test.  We've now run out of money so not sure if we have any options left.  With less than 1% motility and antibodies our chances of falling naturally are more than thin.

Best of luck and good wishes to all those still waiting for good news.


----------



## Dollyeden

So sorry for you too Oh baby....what a crap day! Xxx


----------



## danceintherain

Dollyeden and OhBaby - so sorry to hear your news  

Naddie - sorry it didn't happen this time. This process is unkind (wish I could swear on here!) Wishing you lots and lots of luck for march.   Enjoy your baileys and your mini-break. Our time is coming! Xx


----------



## naddie

Thank you ladies for your kind words and support  

Dollyden and Ohbaby, so sorry to hear your are in my sinking ship, its such a cruel blow.    

Grovecottage, brill news, do you have to fly back over for blood tests, or it a hpt suffice? well done.

Slb, good luck for tomorrow  

Betsy, I also had af pains all through my 2ww with my LB, I stopped my meds on sunday and AF just arrived this afternoon. Good luck, Lottie is starting her cycle soon, will catch up with her just shortly, so she will be my march cycle buddy. Hope things are going good for you.

Funny how things turn out, today I should have been gutted, that came last week,  I just knew it wasn't a goer this time, feeling so much more positive,  we weren't planning on doing another FET till after summer, but, just this morning I decided, (don't know how this sounds, but) I have to use my last 2 embies, and either moving on with my family of 5, or hopefully family of 6, if that makes sense. 

Thank all you lovely ladies and I will be looking out for up dates on your progress, and I promise to have a baileys for you all.     xxx


----------



## naddie

Betsy, sorry, I meant, Carey is starting her next cycle xx


----------



## danceintherain

Grove cottage - that's brilliant news, congratulations!!  Good luck for OTD tomorrow but I'm sure you don't need it  Hope you get some sleep! Xx


----------



## kmj88

Great news grovecottage! I'm sure the result will be no different today on OTD. Xx


Oh Baby, I'm sorry your new was bad too. It really was a rubbish day. Big   Xx


----------



## slb628

Huge congrats Grovecottage x x
As suspected I'm a BFN so that my chapter closed
Good luck ladies - I hope the rest of you achieve your dreams 
X x x x


----------



## slb628

Clinic have told me to prolong the agony until Sunday 😨😨😨


----------



## grovecottage

Thanks everyone still waiting for results from clinic.

Slb so that means your journey isn't over yet How are you feeling sorry I haven't been on earlier this morning to give you a virtual hug honey! Are you ok?? Stayin strong??
Xx


----------



## Dollyeden

Hi Ladies just wanted some honest opinion on this. I stopped the Meds on Thursday after my bad news, now my at has come quite quickly, so my thing is should I go straight into a FET or maybe wait for next month...I just don't know. Hope you are all well xx


----------



## slb628

Thanks grovecottage - still hanging in there
To be honest was looking forward to dinner with booze on Saturday night with hubby and now on hold for another 48 hours!! Mind you from now prob only 32 hours to go - still a bit agonising 
Dolly - I'm not sure if the clinic may advise leaving a cycle in between each medicated FET? Think mine did so maybe best to check with them?
Very positive thinking though if you feel ready to go straight away x x


----------



## Betsy SW

Good luck slb, time really drags doesn't it!  I've got my fingers crossed fir you for tomorrow xx

Grovecottage did your clinic phone xx

Dolly I'm hoping to cycle again asap if this cycle fails, the nurse said I could on my next bleed so not sure if she meant immediately, or come off drugs and wait for next period...I imagine the latter, fingers crossed for you xx

Oh baby so sorry to read your news xxx 

Naddie hope you're enjoying some well deserved drinks xx 

Hope everyone else is ok xx 

Afm I'm still going ccrazy on 2ww, as time goes on I just don't feel pregnant though, maybe I'm just preparing myself for bad news and then if it's good that'll be amazing


----------



## naddie

Morning Ladies  

Grocecottage we are all eagerly waiting your confirmed news  

Slb hang on in there, alcohol isn't everything its cracked up to be lol, I had 2 large glasses of wine on Thursday nite and a large baileys, head wasn't rite yesterday  

Betsy, not be too long now, are you going to test soon? 

Dolly, big hugs to you, my clinic told me I had to wait (my AF came as I left the clinic in Thursday) until the bleed came to end the cycle as its not really a proper AF, then on my next cycle start again. Hope this answers your questions and we'll be cycling onto out next journey together   

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well and looking after yourselves.  Am off to finalise my kitchen plans today


----------



## grovecottage

Hi girls sorry haven't been on!  Clinic rang and confirmed my hcg levels BFP or us... Still in a state of shock I think!

Slb hope your doing ok not too long to go until testing tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed for you!!

Dolly I would check with your clinic they might want our body to have a rest from the drugs for a month or too, but  great that your feeling ready to go again so soon 

Naddie gla your enjoying a few glasses of wine and baileys... How are you feeling? 
Xx


----------



## Betsy SW

Grovecottage that's amazing news! Super congrats, I bet this is the best Saturday night for a long time 

Slb good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Dollyeden

Congrats grovecottage. What fab news. I have taken all your advice and will leave it a month. Anyway have a great weekend everyone. Xxxx


----------



## slb628

Yey grovecottage 🎉🎊🎉🎈🎈🎉🎊
Now relax and enjoy x x

Betsy hang in there - look forward to keeping up with your news 

Thanks Betsy, Naddie and grovecottage as as for me still no miracle - still BFN
So will stop the meds today and wait for the AF from hell!!!!
Thanks for the comments on this thread and good luck to everyone
X x x


----------



## grovecottage

Hi slb, so sorry to hear your news honey! Hope your ok honey!! Thinking if you and sending you big hugs
Xxx


----------



## Betsy SW

Slb sorry to hear your news xxx 

I have also got a bfn this morning, I'm only 8dp5dt but I used a super sensitive viola test from Lloyds pharmacy, it picks up even 5iui of hcg so very accurate at this stage.  I'll keep taking the drugs and test again on OTD (Valentine's) but I've pretty much given up.

Naddie and dolly - I hope to cycle again with you, I'm going to book my next cycle asap, hopefully I'll be cycling in March/April 

Betsy x


----------



## slb628

Betsy you never know it might just be too early - still hoping for good news for you x x


----------



## Betsy SW

Thanks slb.  How are you feeling?  Hope you're ok and having some nice treats, we go through so much in this process xx


----------



## slb628

Yeah all fine Betsy - I eat like a horse through treatments so have been eating my way through today!!! Had family to stay this weekend so a great distraction x x


----------



## naddie

Evening Ladies  

So sorry to hear your news Slb, its such an emotional process. I am kinda getting on with things just now, relaxing abit before my next and final go.

Great news Grovecottage, well done to you.

Betsy, don't give up hope, I know the early tests just put you in a downer, though its hard not to test early, I will be watching for your progress. xxxx


----------



## slb628

Still thinking of you Betsy x x


----------



## Betsy SW

Thanks slb and naddie.  Tested again this morning with a super sensitive test, still BFN at 10dp5dt so think it's pretty much over for me.  I'll test again later in the week for final confirmation.  I feel so sad, I need to book another cycle then I'll have something to aim for :-(


----------



## slb628

Sorry to hear that Betsy x x x
Hugs x x x


----------

